# Daily Greetings



## Prairie dog

Good day & good morning everyone.

Hope you have a great day,


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good morning Prairie!


----------



## Fern

Good morning Prairie, it's raining cats & dogs.


----------



## Raven

Hi Prairie, SeaBreeze, Fern and all who drop in to say Hello later.

It was a nice warm Sunday here with sunshine. Rain forecast for tonight but that will help
bring along new green grass in our yard.  I'm still waiting for the daffodils to bloom.

Have a relaxing evening everyone and sleep well.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day & good morning everyone.

This afternoon will be -7c feel like -14c (16f will feel like 3f, with some flurries..

Going to make some crust-less quiche today.

Have laundry to do as well.

Everyone enjoy your day.


----------



## Raven

Good Afternoon all on this Monday, April 14th.
Mild and sunny here for a change.
I had an appointment at the bank this morning, got home in time to get dinner ready.
DH is cleaning the car inside and it needed it badly.  Next week he takes it for service and
wants it to look well cared for.  

Enjoy the day in your corner of the world.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day & good morning everyone.

Shopping today at Bulk Barn & Walmart.Hubby has to go to Costco,all the same area..

Going to 27f this afternoon ,will feel 19f.so cool here.

Enjoy whatever you want to do today.


----------



## Raven

A sunny warm day here with a very drying wind.
The water pump stopped working this morning and DH had to go to the hardware store for parts.
I wouldn't want anyone to see the mess in the basement!  I hoping tomorrow will be a better day and
nothing breaks or falls apart. 
Have a good day everyone and may the sun shine where ever you are.


----------



## hollydolly

Hi everyone it's been 20 deg C ( 68 F) here in London today. Gloriously sun for the last few days and feeling really warm in the sun too.:sunglass::sunglass:

All the fields are looking gloriously golden  with rapeseed plants.....

It's my birthday on Thursday but I gotta work it so I went out today and enjoyed the sun, and stopped off to sit in the sunny pub garden with a long cool drink .

Racin towards 8pm here now, so I hope all of you who are hours behind us have got a lovely day ahead!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good afternoon everyone!  Good luck with the water pump repair Raven, sounds like you have a handy husband like I do.  We just came back from our walk in the park with the dog, and hubby's going out to get a cable and some motor oil that he needs.  Most of our snow has melted, and it's overcast today and a bit muggy, around 50 degreed F.

Have a great day! :happy:


----------



## HarryHippy

Good very early, English morning at 0415.  Handy husbands,  one of those I am not in respect of DIY, and am constantly berated by My Beloved for it despite or because of, the girl  (76) being brain damaged.... yet, as Sole Carer, 'Head Cook and bottle washer' for is both, and the house is still standing.


----------



## Raven

Hello all on this Thursday morning.
It's not so early here, going for 8 am.  A cool morning but the sun is shining so no complaints
from me about the weather  for a change.  
Stay calm and have a good day everyone.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Morning everyone, spring-like day by me, winter's almost over.  Don't worry, be happy! :sunshine:


----------



## Raven

Hello on this Saturday, April 19th.
It was a busy day here.  Went to the supermarket for the weekly shopping this morning.
It was very busy as the store was closed yesterday, Good Friday.

I came home, put the groceries in the frig and cupboards and then made a dessert for dinner tomorrow.
After we had the noon meal I cooked a pork tenderloin with vegetables in the oven.
It will be heated for dinner tomorrow after we get home from Easter service.

It was a mild day so got out for a walk.  After that planted tomato seeds in pots to place on a south window sill.
When the weather is warm enough the plants will be ready to go out in the garden.
I am a bit  tired and should sleep good tonight.

Wishing you all a happy and peaceful Easter Sunday.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope everyone is having a good day!  Took a walk in the park and went to Hallmark to pick up a couple of birthday cards, moving forward with a bit of yard work.  Happy Easter to all who celebrate!


----------



## Pappy

Took my wife's sister and brother-in-law shopping today as they no longer have a car. And, believe me, this is a good thing as he is in a fairly advanced stage of dementia. It is sad to see him fading so fast. He can't seem to remember anything that happens now but can tell you about things that happened years ago. Now he keeps repeating same thing over and over.
they almost lost their house due to non payment and my wife stepped in just in time to help them pay their bills. 
She will make their payments until next month. Their children will then come down, from up north, and take over care of their parents. 

Other then that, it's been a quiet day and nice weather.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry to hear your brother in law is having dementia problems, makes us realize how blessed we are to still have all of our functions.  I wish the best for him and the family.


----------



## Pappy

Thanks SeaBreeze. My step-dad had this toward the end too. He didn't even know me but remembered my wife and brother.


----------



## HarryHippy

Happy Easter Day, especially to you for whom this day is perhaps the most significant day in the Christian Calendar. Though it is no longer such for me  after many years a 'confirmed' member of the Anglican Protestant Christian faith it means little to me in that respect I do appreciate what your faith means to you and others and will never argue against it. 

I hope the coming day (now 0630 here) is kind to you and I wish e v e r y o n e the happiest of days.


----------



## Raven

Good afternoon to you HarryHippy and to all who drop by later.
We are back from Anglican Easter service and it is very chilly for Easter Sunday.
No one was wearing light spring clothes,  a warm jacket was needed.
I wish everyone a peaceful and relaxing Easter day.


----------



## HarryHippy

Hello Raven, quite the opposite weather here with 'wnnabee' summer conditions.  We had a quite day as always, except for the noise of the F1 car racing  on BBC TV  from China during the afternoon when our chapppie won, as in the previous two Championship races.  The next in Barcelona.

It is this morning after our dogwalk, under an overcast skythat I consider both the 14th anniversary of My Beloved's collapse at 0430hrs with a Cerebral  sub-dural Haemmorhage/stroke when I ended up on her return home from hospital some months later, with a virtually different woman than before her collapse.''.  As her sole carer I will not say more for fear of .being considered 'a martyr' but I assure you things have only got worse.  Of course we are all 14years older.  Goodness me it is usually glibly said that we start to die as soon as we are born so the the girl done OK,.... considering.....

The other thing that troubles me a little is whether or not to resign from this site because I bring very little to the party,  though I could open-up more.  Perhaps I mistake.  This place for @Facebook which is riddled with vulnerabilities but the hackers, Mr Zuckerberg and Co who are on a relentless path vs Google to 'reaps the spoils' one way and another.

Yet I carry on...or 'take to drink' .  But I have been down that road before.

Have a Happy day,  all who follow

ttfn I hope,
HH


----------



## Raven

Good morning HarryHippy,  I am glad you are having warm days in your corner of the world.  It will warm up here before
long but I get impatient  to get outside and plant a few annuals but must wait until danger of frost is past.
I do have tomato seeds in pots on a south window sill so that's a start.

I always enjoy reading your posts so keep telling us about your days and dog walks and what's going on around your area.

We watch Nascar races from different American cities on weekends and we have a favourite driver but like to see some others win to make it interesting.  No race on Easter Sunday but they will race next weekend.
Hope you and your Beloved wife have a good day and enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## Prairie dog

HH,I also enjoy reading your posts.Facebook & twitter not for me.

Hope everyone have gotten over all the hard work, this past weekend preparing meals this Easter.


----------



## Ina

HFL, How are you today? What new and interesting information have you got for us?


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Ina said:


> HFL, How are you today? What new and interesting information have you got for us?



Hello, and wishing a wonderful day to you, Ina ! ! 

I am working on the interesting information part yet, Ina. 
Still reading the news, and the interesting things that come on my Facebook feeds; so I will be sharing more as I learn more. I enjoy Facebook, and have subscribed to several of the homesteading, and gardening sites there, as well as Todd Starnes from Fox News . He always has a good scripture, and an interesting article every day.

I have been browsing on eBay, looking for interesting seeds to grow, and I ordered some yellow cabbage collards, cylindra beets, and some red Romaine lettuce. I love finding things on ebay, and will share pictures if I can get some of these to grow.
What are you up to in Texas today, Ina ???


----------



## Ina

HFL, Have you tried Malabar Spinach? It is a vineing plant and will grow easily on fencing. Around here in the mild winters, it will grow a couple off years before dieing back.
Houston is starting to get humid, and the temperatures are reaching the 80's. For me that means closing the house up, and turning on the a/c in a week or so. We'll stay closed up until sometime in October. 
They told me back in my twenties that I had sun poisoning, but I didn't pay any attention, until about five years ago when I was hospitalized for it. A few hours will make me sick for several days. I miss gardening, and just being outside so much, you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

:happy: Hi everyone, hope you all are having a good day! We had a nice walk in the park and saw a horned owl high up in a tree, and it looked like she was nesting with babies.  I tried to get a picture, but my little camera probably can't zoom well enough to get a good shot.  The owl was the same color as the tree, so it was hard to see.  

This fella was there with a zoom lens that was as long as my arm, LOL, so I'm sure he got a good photo.  My camera glitched out on me for some reason on that attempt, just froze up and made a buzzing noise.  I will try again in a couple of days and see if the owl is still there.  I did get a couple of pics of a couple of mallards, if they came out good I'll post them in the photography section.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Ina said:


> HFL, Have you tried Malabar Spinach? It is a vineing plant and will grow easily on fencing. Around here in the mild winters, it will grow a couple off years before dieing back.
> Houston is starting to get humid, and the temperatures are reaching the 80's. For me that means closing the house up, and turning on the a/c in a week or so. We'll stay closed up until sometime in October.
> They told me back in my twenties that I had sun poisoning, but I didn't pay any attention, until about five years ago when I was hospitalized for it. A few hours will make me sick for several days. I miss gardening, and just being outside so much, you wouldn't believe it.



I did grow Malabar spinach one year, and I really likes it ! It grew up the fence and was easy to pick, and tasted good. it is apparently not a true spinach, from what i have read; but the taste is similar, and it can be used like any other spinach can. I don't usually see it in the garden stores; but i am sure i can find it on eBay. 
Everything is on there ! 

I can't go out in the sun either, and have had problems with that since I was a teenager.  One day, I came home from horseback riding, and just passed out in a dead faint, right at my mother's feet. 
You can guess that that was the last of my horseback riding out in the hot sun  ! ! 
After that, my friend Sheila would come over, we camped out in the back yard; and got up as it was first starting to get light, and we rode early in the mornings, and I was safely back home before the heat of the day settled in.

One time, I was working near Lake Chelan in Washington state, and had been out swimming and floating on my air-mattress. When I got back to the motel room, I was so sick and dizzy, I could hardly stand up; and when I looked into the mirror, there was kind of a fuzzy halo around my head. 
I was sick for the next couple of days; and I think I had what is called a heat stroke; which is maybe similar to the heat poisoning that you experienced ??
So, now, I get up really early in the summer, when it is barely getting daylight, and that is when I do the watering, and anything outside that needs to be done. By early morning, I am back safely inside for the day. I usually go out just before dark, and water one more time, so the plants can soak it up overnight.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina

I spend my early mornings and evening time taking care of my hens, water and feed in the mornings, then watering and collecting the daily eggs in the evenings. Some of them seem to know their names, and their antics make my laugh.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Ina, I am sure that your chickens probably DO know their names ! i have been reading about the intelligence of chickens lately, and it turns out that they are much smarter than people have given them credit for , all of these years. 
Some say that a chicken is as smart as a toddler, or a primate; which is surely a lot smarter than the "dumb cluck"  image they have always had. 
If you look for chicken intelligence on google; you will find several good articles about studies that have been done to determine a chicken's intelligence, and here is a short but interesting one for you to read and enjoy :

http://www.farmsanctuary.org/learn/someone-not-something/chickens/


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina

Thanks HFL, I read it now.


----------



## Ina

That was interesting, I sometimes feel my chickens know a few secrets that I don't.


----------



## Ina

Does anyone else raise chicken, or rabbits?


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I don't have any other animals now besides my dogs, Ina; but I have lived out in the country for most of my life (in town now though), and I have had horses, cows, goats, chickens, ducks, geese, guinea hens, peacocks, turkeys, rabbits, pigs, and llamas. Even caught a wild skunk once. Oh, and had a tiny fawn for a while, until he was old enough to release back into the wild.
I have always wanted a monkey, but that will probably never happen; but i still think they are really cool. Although not so much the wild ones that take over some of the towns in places where there are a lot of monkeys. So, maybe I really don't want a monkey, anymore...



HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina

HFL, you must have lived on much larger plot of land than I ever lived on. We had cows, pigs, rabbits, and chickens. Nothing more than ten acres. We did have a huge garden and pear orchard, and it was such a good way to live. I never felt as if I were missing out on anything. I now realize just how small our world was. Now that we are retired, we are starting to look at the whole world, and I am seeing just how grand and frightzning it is. :hide:


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Ina, that is not what i had all at once; just a run-down of some of the different animals i have raised and enjoyed over the years. There were not whole herds of anything,and I just had small acreages for the most part, too.
My mother grew up in Texas, and she used to tell me the stories of when she was a little girl, and used to ride to school in a buckboard, and they were often attacked and chased by the wild longhorn cows out there. She said that she was always so scared, and the driver had to try and fight off the cows with his bullwhip.
Needless to say, I grew up scared to death of cows !  Even so, I love fresh milk, so I bravely bought an old jersey-hereford mix cow, and learned to milk her. She was old and decrepid, and far too slow to chase me; so I gained a bit of confidence around her. She gave the most delicious milk ! I named her "Cow Patty", and she was a really good cow.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina

Hi everyone, I just came in from doing the monthly grocery shopping, which only took me four hours and $300. I hate to shop!!!


----------



## Raven

Hi Ina and everyone who comes by to chat later.

Groceries are going up in price almost weekly here but we have to eat.
It is usually a shock for me when I check out and hear the total cost of what's in my shopping cart.

It is  dull and rainy  so not a good day to do anything outside, gardening will have to wait for a while yet.

Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## Ina

Good afternoon everybody! ! !


----------



## Raven

Hello to everyone on this cool and overcast Tuesday afternoon.
The weather report says we will have sun tomorrow and Thursday and I sure hope it is right.
The small tomato plants in pots on my windowsill could use some sun to help them grow.

I had a hair appointment this morning and the stylists in the shop were very busy for a week day.
Everyone there must have felt like they needed a trim or new style for spring.

I have put away my winter boots, jacket and heavy sweaters and started to wear lighter clothing.
I need to get out shopping for a few new items for warmer weather.

Hope your weather is sunny and you all have a good day.


----------



## HarryHippy

Good English morning from the riverside in the Northwest.  Sun's shining but cold and we are warned not to expect to expect much good weather during this Public Holiday weekend. Not that that makes any difference for these two 'NOT stay-at-homes.'

Chinese Chip shop take away meals for our regular Saturday tea.  The one day in the week when I allow myself the luxury of not burning food in; on: or near the oven.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Raven

Hello HarryHippy, kcvet and all who check in later.

It's a warm and sunny day here at last.  Went for a walk at a provincial park close to home.
Saw lots of folks walking and Mums with children at the playground area.  Everyone was smiling and
happy to be outside getting exercise and fresh air.

Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## Ina

Good afternoon to all. I spent too much time in the direct Sun last week, and it caught up with me yesterday. I went to sleep around 11m., and I didn't awaken until 12:30 pm. today. 
It seems I always push the sun poisoning out of my mind until it knocks me out flat every May. So now I will hibernate in our  home with the a/c on, and the curtains drawn until about October. No more fun outdoors for me til then. :hide:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good Day to everyone! :sunshine:  Ina, hope you don't overdo it in the sun anymore this summer, but it's nice to sleep in once in awhile, nothing wrong with that.  It's a pleasant day here, little overcast but warm, around 75 F degrees.  Took a nice walk in the park with hubby, then helped him re-seal the windshield on our '96 Jeep Cherokee.  Fed the furkids, and deciding what we'll have for supper.  When I was a kid, my mother always had dinner ready around 5pm.  When we were still working, we'd sometimes eat late, around 6 or 7ish.  Now that we're retired, we're eating early again, around 5.  I joke sometimes and say, "it's 4'oclock, I'm starving, when are we gonna eat???" layful:


----------



## Ina

Hi Sea, I love being outside, but when I get too much sun, aside from the sick feeling, it makes me sleep a lot. I just woke up again.


----------



## SeaBreeze

When I was visiting my sister in Texas years ago in summer, I couldn't stand being outside in the afternoon, maybe evening when it started to cool...way to hot for this gal, LOL!


----------



## HarryHippy

Hot in the afternoons and evenings, Good Folks?  Tis never so unless we get spells during 'High Summer' and that, it is certainly not here where on our dog walk I found it to be cool and thickly overcast sky.

Ann didn't feel up to eating much at 'chip-shop time'  and I offered to forego my visit to the shop and present something suitable. She had some chips only whilst  brought_ . .  __Chicken Szechuan _not having tried the sauce based in that Regions cooking before .  I am quiet adventurous and have eaten many things whilst visiting Hong Kong and Macao. c. _Jiminy Cricket_!!  I knew it would be spicy-hot and that, it certainly was... and cumulatively so.  I shall have it again  ... but not next week.  MY Beloved doesn't want a beef joint today...   Mushroom Omelette is shall be.

Plans for the day.  As almost always... none.

TTFN
F


----------



## Ina

Hi HarryHippy, The days do get monotonous after retirement, but at least we get to do it with our spouses. Hope your wife is well.


----------



## HarryHippy

Hi Ina I''ll pop my head round the door and see if the girl is OK, she appeared to be when I left 'our pit' at 0230.  I usually wake her when I take her breakfast at 11.30 (till then she is drugged).


----------



## Rainee

Hi everyone I haven`t added any post to this one yet but after reading all your happenings day by day it is so interesting to see how the other half 
live.. specially as we live opposite sides of the globe.. your sleeping we are awake,. and vice versa but life still goes on its merry way where ever we live and we all do practically the same things... love to hear all about your areas and what you did and do each day.. your animals , your walks.. I don`t do any thing much except maybe go shopping each Thursday morning and have a nice coffee with our daughter.. its  a ritual as Rachel works all night and comes home at 8 so we go to the shops.. have a coffee first then shop and she comes home to bed.. and doesn`t have to go back to work till the Sunday evening so she has a good rest.. it makes her tired but she seems to enjoy doing it caring for all her patients as she says.. today here it was windy and quite cool so stayed in doors.. and did computer clean ups and read some of my story .. interesting life sometimes lol ..


----------



## kcvet

we'll hit 81 today and upper 80's next week. gonna have the AC checked tomorrow. wonder what kinda summer lies ahead ???


----------



## HarryHippy

Good Morning all, just in from the dog's walk.  Fine weather.  The day bodes well I have started to deal with the 'jungle'  at a garden at the rear of the house. 

  Ina (5th inst)  life has not "monotonous" here since my occupational retirement in 1990and technical state retirement a few years later as I have been the sole carer for my invalid wife for the past 14 yrs and have  have medical problems of my own.
TTFN
F


----------



## kcvet

my AC works !!! :encouragement::encouragement:


----------



## Raven

Hello to everyone. It is May 6th but still cool today.  I am longing for warmer days so I can get out and do
some garden work.  I have some new spring bulbs to plant but the ground is still too cold and wet.
It will change soon as it always does and the garden plot will get looked after.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Michael.

.

Very wet and overcast in our neck of the woods this morning.


.​


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning everyone....rain on the way here....looks like about 3 hours away.

My plans for the day include taking my mom out for lunch and a manicure.


----------



## Pappy

Going to be a hot one here. Must get busy power washing side of house before it gets too hot.


----------



## kcvet

Tstorms on the way here today. not to severe i hope.


----------



## Raven

Good Thursday afternoon to all who check in to chat.
Washed blankets this morning and dried them on the outside line.
They smell nice after being out in the fresh country air and it saves on the electric bill
when not using the dryer. 

The rhubarb in the garden is coming along nicely but will not be big enough to eat for a couple of weeks.
I like rhubarb crisp with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream so I am waiting.


----------



## Prairie dog

Just got back from trip to Minneapolis.was nice to get away but always good to be back in your own bed.Had a bad fall when away but could of been worse . I am thankful,I didn't break anything.


----------



## Raven

Good morning prairie dog and to those who check in later.

It's a nice sunny morning and time to get out and do some yard work.  All the shrubs need to have new
mulch added to keep weeds down and it looks good too.
Still too cool at night to put annuals in the garden but after the full moon tomorrow night it should warm up.
Enjoy the day where ever you are.


----------



## Raven

Saturday here was a sunny and warm day and today is just as nice.  
I have daffodils and tulips in bloom and a dwarf rhododendron that is just covered in lovely
dark pink flowers.  I love flowers of all kinds and it makes me happy to see them blossom during
spring and summer.
Happy Sunday to you and to all who drop in to chat later.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good afternoon everyone, hope your weekend is going well!  Beautiful sunny day here, have to take a break from packing stuff for our camping trip after Memorial Day, and catch some rays on a nice little walk. :sunshine:


----------



## Raven

It's a warm but overcast Tuesday here.
Went to a couple of garden centers this morning and got geraniums in a hanging basket.
Also got two flats of mixed colour petunias.  Now I have to be patient for the weather to be warm
at night so I can plant them.


----------



## Meanderer

Voted in Primary Election this morning....watched a guy grind down a stump, to the tune of "Sawdust"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em3xyZz_mow


----------



## Ina

Good afternoon friends, I'm one week into my summer hibernation. I sure didn't know way back in my twenties that the sun I so loved being out in would lead to Sun poisoning. I literally spent every waking hour in the sun. Gardening, playing one the beaches, boating on the river, even fishing off shore, were (I thought) good healthy activities for my family.  
But for the last four years around May, I have had to shut all windows, and pull heavy drapes over them, and turn on all four a/c's. I don't get to go outside into the sun until around October. 
But the good thing is, I have this forum to help me throughout this summer. So don't forget your sunscreen friends, and enjoy the sun.:cool2::sunglass::sunshine:


----------



## Meanderer

Ina said:


> Good afternoon friends, I'm one week into my summer hibernation. I sure didn't know way back in my twenties that the sun I so loved being out in would lead to Sun poisoning. I literally spent every waking hour in the sun. Gardening, playing one the beaches, boating on the river, even fishing off shore, were (I thought) good healthy activities for my family.
> But for the last four years around May, I have had to shut all windows, and pull heavy drapes over them, and turn on all four a/c's. I don't get to go outside into the sun until around October.
> But the good thing is, I have this forum to help me throughout this summer. So don't forget your sunscreen friends, and enjoy the sun.:cool2::sunglass::sunshine:



Our forum is on the sunny side of the street for sure!


----------



## Ina

I can go outside, as long as I'm back indoors before the sun is good and out, about 10:00am. The actual heat of the day makes it hard to breath. If I get too much Sun, it's like have the flue along with pneumonia. So I don't have much say in matter. Here's a funnier, all three of my prescriptions say, "May cause sensitivity to light", and it's my own fault.:tapfoot:


----------



## JustBonee

Ina said:


> Good afternoon friends, I'm one week into my summer hibernation. I sure didn't know way back in my twenties that the sun I so loved being out in would lead to Sun poisoning. I literally spent every waking hour in the sun. Gardening, playing one the beaches, boating on the river, even fishing off shore, were (I thought) good healthy activities for my family.
> But for the last four years around May, I have had to shut all windows, and pull heavy drapes over them, and turn on all four a/c's. I don't get to go outside into the sun until around October.
> But the good thing is, I have this forum to help me throughout this summer. So don't forget your sunscreen friends, and enjoy the sun.:cool2::sunglass::sunshine:



Hi neighbor  .. so sorry for your sun poisoning Ina.  I'm in NW Harris County, between Houston and Austin, and can't imagine staying indoors in the summer.   I like the shade when it gets hot like today, but spend a lot of time in the sun too.  I've got a yard, pool and garden to take care of by myself.  (Hubby died early in 2013)  ... and up until NOW, it's really been pleasant in Houston for outdoor activities. 

Saw on the news a new product being used in Europe (not approved for use in the US yet?)  .. *drinkable sunscreen*.  I'm not sure I would ever want to try that though.


http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/05/19/first-drinkable-sunscreen-now-available-for-purchase-2/


----------



## Ina

Hi Bonnie, I'm in the NE corner of Harris County. Sorry to hear about your husband. My guy is 71, and loosing him is my greatest fear.


----------



## JustBonee

Thanks Ina.  My hubby was 68, and we had 49 yrs. together.   He worked until the day he died,  of a heart attack.
I've got 3 grown kids, and 5 grandkids around the area .. so I'm not alone.  
(Not to forget my wonderful animals under foot all day long ..lol  .. two dogs and one cat.)  

And the hot summer is upon us for sure.  Stay cool.


----------



## Raven

Hello Ina, Bonnie and  to all who come by later.
It is a fine day here and I like being out in the sun but do not stay outside during the middle
of the day for more than a few minutes.
When gardening I wear a broad brimmed sun hat but try to do most outside work early in the
morning or early evening.
I have fair, sensitive skin and had sunburns when I was younger and finally learned not to get too
much sun. 
Hope everyone has a happy and peaceful day and be kind to yourselves.


----------



## BDBoop

Happy Thursday, all.


----------



## Ina

Hello to all of you. I'm peeping through the window and I'm watching the dogs play, and the donkey, who looks like he wants to join them. Michael is starting to do more around the property. I think he is finally getting over his illness, and gaining his strength back. :gettowork::chores:


----------



## BDBoop

Hello. I have to go see if there are any fellow Whovians on this board.


----------



## JustBonee

Good Morning everyone.   Have a nice weekend.  
 :coffeelaugh:


----------



## BDBoop

Good afternoon - I got to see all three grandkids today!!!


----------



## Ruth

Good evening!

I haven't changed out of my pj's all day long.  

This is a very restful day!


----------



## BDBoop

I enjoyed my time with the grands, came home and Passed. OUT. for a couple of hours.


----------



## BDBoop

Welcome back!


----------



## Misty

Happy to see you back, Kaya...you were missed


----------



## Harley




----------



## Michael.

.



First day of June.

At the moment it's warm and sunny day in our part of the world. Hopefully the good weather is coming.



.​


----------



## BDBoop

Since my sister died, I keep waking myself up by turning on my bedside lamp. I had night terrors when I was little. I don't know if this is part of that.


----------



## Ina

Good afternoon everybody, looks like the good weather has many in a planning mode. :wave:


----------



## Raven

Hi Ina and all who drop by.  It is planting time and today we had a warm and sunny June first.
Now a light rain is needed to give the plants and farmer's crops a good start.
Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## Ina

Good day Raven, I think we are getting your light daily afternoon showers. We've been a draught for several years. It does make me wish I could go outside. I would love to see pictures of your garden as it grows.


----------



## Ina

Hi there Bettyann, how are you tonight? :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.

Monday 2 June 2014



.​


----------



## Ina

Good day everyone!!  :hatoff:


----------



## Uff

Divine kittens Michael. Arrived home at tea time after a long journey that took twice as long as normal because it's the tourist season. Good for the national economy but not my blood pressure


----------



## Raven

Hello on this Monday evening.  We had a lovely June day with sunshine and a few black flies.  
We took a drive to the municipal office this morning to pay our property taxes.  I really could have used
the money for something else but taxes must be paid!

Washed a couple of blankets this afternoon and dried them outside, now they can be put away in the 
closet for the summer months.  That's about all that was accomplished here today.

Have a relaxing evening everyone.


----------



## BDBoop

Hello. Obviously the loss of my sister has turned life upside-down a bit but I still check in on you all to see how life is treating you. Be well.


----------



## Michael.

.

3 June 2014.



.​


----------



## HarryHippy

Good English Morning from 'the hermitage' here at Bootle in Merseyside.


----------



## Uff

Good afternoon from the little bluebell in Scotland. Waiting for the weather to improve and then it's outside to attack all those weeds.


----------



## Pam

Good afternoon. Hope the weather improves for you, Uff. It's a bit of a mix here, sunny one minute, dull the next.  Will be collecting my grandson from school later on and then we'll have tea together and then no doubt play some games.


----------



## Uff

You're not far from me at the moment Pam so guess we have the same weather. Forecast is supposed to be good for this afternoon.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to everyone!  Hope your day is a good one.

View attachment 7199


----------



## JustBonee

Good morning everyone!  
Had a week of rain.  My rain gauge measured 9" total after 4 days.  I think we are now going into hot/dry weather in Houston, but everything is so green and pretty right now...my lawn is screaming to be mowed ...:chores: .
... and the mosquitos are back..:grrr:


----------



## Ina

Good afternoon everyone, I'm glad to be here today!  :clap::bighug:


----------



## Uff

I finally made it out into the garden today. Pruned the grapes, peach and nectarine in the poly tunnel and the apricot tree in the greenhouse. I also pruned back a huge bank of cotoneaster so I'm pleased with my labours.


----------



## JustBonee

Uff said:


> I finally made it out into the garden today. Pruned the grapes, peach and nectarine in the poly tunnel and the apricot tree in the greenhouse. I also pruned back a huge bank of cotoneaster so I'm pleased with my labours.



All that fruit growing!  I'm jealous of that,   and the greenhouse!  I've got an orange tree growing and green apple tree.  The apple tree does good every year .. not so much the orange.
My future hope is in berry bushes I've planted recently..


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## BDBoop

Mornin, glory!


----------



## taffboy

Very good went out for afternoon tea present from my niece.Full now cakes and butties sorry sandwhiches and scones do you have scones in America.


----------



## Uff

Rain here for most of the day. A day in town shopping for me - I hate shopping.


----------



## Uff

Aye not least because the tar would melt on the roads tafflad.


----------



## taffboy

Uff said:


> Aye not least because the tar would melt on the roads tafflad.


You bet my friend.


----------



## Michael.

.

Thursday 5 June 2014



.​


----------



## Warrigal

Sydney has just had 19 days in a row above 22 oC (71.6 oF) and May is the last month of Autumn.
previous warm spells in May have only lasted 9 days.

Today we've had some rain and it is most welcome, particularly as May was also very dry.
Winters are becoming much shorter over here.


----------



## Uff

Good morning from me too. We're lucky in Scotland if we get those temperatures in Summer Dame Warrigal.


----------



## meg

Morning all.  Beautiful sunny day here in the West Country...but where is flaming June.  Rain forecast back for tomorrow.


----------



## Raven

Good Thursday morning to everyone.  A warm day with light showers, very good to give the 
new plants in the garden a quick start.   Enjoy the day.


----------



## kcvet

rainey day here. we're a Tstorm warning


----------



## taffboy

Uff said:


> Good morning from me too. We're lucky in Scotland if we get those temperatures in Summer Dame Warrigal.


 yea and wales Uff.


----------



## BDBoop

We just had a torrential downpour, flood warnings all over the state.


----------



## Ina

BDBoop, I don't know where you are located, but be careful and let us know how you fare.:worry:


----------



## BDBoop

Thank you, Ina. I'm in Minnesota, and rarely venture out - I work at home.


----------



## Ina

BDBoop, Are you in an area that floods? We are in a flood zone, but we grew up here, so we are use to it. At least our log cabin is up on concrete piers, so the water go under this old place. Be safe.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm not in any danger, no. Most of the concerns are hydroplaning vehicles, swollen creeks, lakes and rivers, etc. Last I saw, the Mississippi was threatening to overtake Hwy 10 in Elk River.


----------



## Ina

We are in the oldest house in the area. Everyone else is on flat concrete slabs, and they have to repair the walls and carpet every few years.
I don't work anymore, except for cleaning and cooking. I've been on disability since my last set of seizures. RA has me in a wheelchair most of the time. So I'm really grateful to ST for being here.
PS: I think your current BDB is the prettiest so far.


----------



## BDBoop

Ina said:


> We are in the oldest house in the area. Everyone else is on flat concrete slabs, and they have to repair the walls and carpet every few years.
> I don't work anymore, except for cleaning and cooking. I've been on disability since my last set of seizures. RA has me in a wheelchair most of the time. So I'm really grateful to ST for being here.
> PS: I think your current BDB is the prettiest so far.




Thank you very much! This one is not actually a graphic, like the rest of them are. It's a picture of a piece of art. I think I'll keep it forever, I'm on plenty of other forums that I can wear other Boops at. 

Re; your body behaving badly, I'm sorry to hear that. Is there any treatment or dietary changes that can make the flare-ups less debilitating?

Is your home wheelchair accessible?


----------



## Ina

BDBoop, No, not much, I see a Dr. about every six weeks, and its just a matter of trying to manage it all. The RA showed up at age 25, and I've had seizures since I was seven. I've been dealing with the pain since I broke my back at 10. My Dr. says the pain is what is driving my BP. Most mornings it is around 185/114. I put off taking the pain pills as long as I can, because I don't like the feeling. And I feel the same about muscle relaxers. Michael insists on me taking them by five. My BP goes down to around 116/75 by 8:00pm. My health has always been wacky, so I got real good at ignoring it.


----------



## BDBoop

Ina said:


> BDBoop, No, not much, I see a Dr. about every six weeks, and its just a matter of trying to manage it all. The RA showed up at age 25, and I've had seizures since I was seven. I've been dealing with the pain since I broke my back at 10. My Dr. says the pain is what is driving my BP. Most mornings it is around 185/114. I put off taking the pain pills as long as I can, because I don't like the feeling. And I feel the same about muscle relaxers. Michael insists on me taking them by five. My BP goes down to around 116/75 by 8:00pm. My health has always been wacky, *so I got real good at ignoring it.*



That makes sense. What about medical marijuana?


----------



## Ina

BDBoop, A Dr. introduced me way back when I in my twenties. It worked for many years, but since it is still illegal in Texas, there is no medical grade to be had here.


----------



## BDBoop

Okay, now I am sad.


----------



## Ina

Don't be sad, the world is still a beautiful place to be. And friends make it interesting.:dontworry:


----------



## BDBoop

Ina said:


> Don't be sad, the world is still a beautiful place to be. And friends make it interesting.:dontworry:



Okay.  Thank you.

But I still wish you had access to medical marijuana. Did you watch the video? Pretty amazing.


----------



## Uff

Good morning from a lovely sunny Scotland. A blue sky and divine smells out there today. The garden beckons but first the hairdressers for the necessary maintenance.


----------



## BDBoop

Morning! I'ts 2:40 a.m. here, we have a bit to go.


----------



## Michael.

.

It's morning over here in the UK






.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## BDBoop

Yup, that's my list! There's a bunch of other stuff on the other side. I never seem to get there, though. Hmm.


----------



## Raven

Good morning from eastern Canada.  Overcast here and foggy; clearing expected later and maybe some sun.
Lots of household chores to get to today, so many of them need to be done everyday and that gets a bit tiresome.  
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## taffboy

Raven said:


> Good morning from eastern Canada.  Overcast here and foggy; clearing expected later and maybe some sun.
> Lots of household chores to get to today, so many of them need to be done everyday and that gets a bit tiresome.
> Have a great weekend all.


  If the sun comes out leave the house work .No chance of the sun comeing out here in North Wales uk.


----------



## Misty

Good Morning, everyone.   Excited about the Belmont Stakes horse race today. California Chrome has won the Kentucky Derby, the Preakness, and if he wins today, it will have been 36 years since the last Triple Crown winner. He's a Beautiful horse, and I think he can do it! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JustBonee

Misty said:


> Good Morning, everyone.   Excited about the Belmont Stakes horse race today. California Chrome has won the Kentucky Derby, the Preakness, and if he wins today, it will have been 30 years since the last Triple Crown winner. He's a Beautiful horse, and I think he can do it! :fingerscrossed:




Hope he does it today too...  30 years is a long time.


A good day to everyone.   It's a hot steamy Saturday here in Houston.:sunshine:


----------



## Harley

Misty said:


> Good Morning, everyone.   Excited about the Belmont Stakes horse race today. California Chrome has won the Kentucky Derby, the Preakness, and if he wins today, it will have been 30 years since the last Triple Crown winner. He's a Beautiful horse, and I think he can do it! :fingerscrossed:




I too hope he wins! I'll be watching, I hope.


----------



## Harley

*
Everyone!! *


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## taffboy

Good morning.Sunney here in wales done the lawn bit of pruneing.Chill out time now


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning on this Pentecost Sunday!  

View attachment 7413


----------



## Michael.

.

Monday 9 June 2014



.​


----------



## Harley




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pam

That's a lovely picture, Michael.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Morning Good!
View attachment 7517


----------



## Bullie76

As a friend always said........'its a great day to be alive'. It is indeed a good morning.


----------



## JustBonee

It's a great cool morning here - 69 at present.  But that won't last long.  
I'm watching one of my granddaughters today, so maybe we'll head out to the park.


----------



## Honey




----------



## Harley




----------



## Ina

Happy days are here again, Seabreeze is home everyone!!!:bigwink::dontworry::sunglass:k::woohoo1::clap::flowers::goodmorning::bighug::grin:


----------



## Raven

Welcome back SeaBreeze!  You were missed.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 7526
Welcome Back Seabreeze!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

That is awesome news ! ! I hope you had a great time camping, Seabreeze, and we have surely missed you and your friendly posts here at the forum. 
You didn't happen to find That Guy and bring him back, too, by any chance ??
Welcome, welcome, welcome back ! !


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

A warm June day here.  I got quite a lot of housecleaning done this morning and now I'm relaxing.


----------



## Raven

This morning I saw two large monarch butterflies on my azalea flowers. 
I love to see them because they are not around often.


----------



## Michael.

I reduced it but it was out of focus.
Keep at it and you will get there in the end.



The Monarch butterfly is a wonder of nature 



.


----------



## Raven

Thank you Michael.  The butterflies were flitting around and I couldn't get a clear picture.
If I see them in the garden another time I will try again.
Your picture shows how beautiful they are.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning & Happy Friday!
View attachment 7624


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Michael.

.

*Saturday 14 June 2014
*


.​


----------



## meg

Good morning. Nice sunny day again in the West Country....bit breezy though.  Raven my Azaleas have been and gone for some weeks now.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning All!

View attachment 7692


----------



## Michael.

.

*Sunday 15 June 2014*




.​


----------



## Ina

Good afternoon to all, and Happy Father's Day to every man who has helped a child. It takes all the men in the village. :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.

*Monday 16 June 2014*



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Mollie

Such a very nice thought for the day there Michael. I will well remember that.


----------



## Raven

Hello to all on this Wednesday evening.
We had a fair day with morning sun and a cloudy afternoon.
Tomorrow the forecast is for a lot of rain; it will not be a good day for yard work
or hanging clothes on the outside line.  It will be a good time to get some baking done.
Hubby and I like oatmeal cookies with our cup of tea and they are easy to make.
Have a pleasant evening everyone and sleep well.


----------



## Ina

We have been getting a good heavy soaking rain for the last 4 days, and it looks like we have another weeks worth coming. It seems we might be coming out of the 2-3 years of drout. :congratulations:raying:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Mollie

Quite a cloudy morning, warm though. It would be nice to have some sunshine during the day. 
Enjoy all you do everyone. :flowers:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning All!

View attachment 8148


----------



## BlunderWoman

Hi everybody. Not much going on here


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Honey

bring it on!


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 8364


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.

.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

Good afternoon, What is everyone up to today? :wave:


----------



## Meanderer

Good evening all, it has been a busy day working outdoors with a rare nap thrown in before supper.  A quiet evening ahead!


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## oldman

Good Morning, Everyone. My wife and I are heading to our home in Florida this morning and taking along our two oldest Grandchildren. We will be down there for a few weeks. This will be a hoot!!

Hope everyone has a Blessed day.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning All, we have rain on the way....if the front doesn't split and go around us like the last one.

Dentist appointment today......everyone have a great day.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!  Rain today, high of 70.  Might make it a lazy day!

View attachment 8549


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Misty

Hope everyone has a Great Day!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning All!  Have a great Friday!

View attachment 8810


----------



## Raven

Hello all on this sunny Friday.
Life goes on as usual at our house.  We have had a few fresh vegetables from our
small garden and my flowers are looking good.
This evening we are going to a 50th wedding anniversary celebration for friends we have
known for many years.  I will try not to eat too many goodies while there.  
The weekend is coming up and I hope it is relaxing and pleasant for all who post and visit here.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ralphy1

Don't start eating too early or you will be going to bed at seven!


----------



## Misty

View attachment 8900

Hope everyone is having a Sunshine filled day


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Misty

Happy Saturday to all!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Good Monday morning to all.  
I have a large pot of cucumbers from the garden cut up with celery, onion and small pieces of cauliflower.
Have to cook them in the mustard sauce and then get them bottled.  Home made pickles are good but a lot
of work.  The peeling and chopping takes a lot of time and I was tired last night when I got them finished.

Have a good day everyone and tell us what's going on at your home on this Monday.

:goodmorning:


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Raven and all....the rain clouds are dancing all around us here, we've been having 100 degree weather for a few days now but it is August in Texas after all.

Today I will be doing grocery shopping for myself and my 94 year old mom.


----------



## Raven

Hi Jackie, Hope you have a good grocery shopping experience.  Groceries here are expensive
and the prices go up on a regular basis.
Does your Mom live alone?   In our community there is a 95 year old lady who lives alone and still
drives to places near her home.  She has family who live nearby and check on her often but she values
her independence.  
I doubt if I will be driving if I reach that age but I have a lot of admiration for her.
It is cloudy and cool   today for August but the weather can change quickly, tomorrow is forecast to be sunny.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

:wave:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 9060...is it me or is the day moving slow?


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to you all!  Hope you find something fun to do today!

View attachment 9092


----------



## Michael.

.

 

.​


----------



## Raven

Hello everyone on this rainy Monday.  We need the rain as the woods were getting tinder dry
and forest fires can start quickly at this time of year.  I am afraid of fire and the destruction it can
cause so rain all day here is a good thing.
Catching up on inside work and when the sun shines again will be out and do some work in the garden
and yard.
Enjoy the day wherever you are.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pam

Good morning. Got my grandson here and in about an hour we are going to catch the train, short journey of about half an hour to Grange-over-Sands for a walk along the front and do some bird spotting.  Sandwiches are made, back packs ready.......


----------



## Raven

Pam, That sounds like you and your grandson will have an interesting day.
It`s always nice to spend time with grandchildren.  We only have one grandson and he is now
a grownup, but we had a lot of fun times with him when he was a little boy.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Rainee

Thanks Michael.. Happy Wednesday back to you..


----------



## Pam

Raven said:


> Pam, That sounds like you and your grandson will have an interesting day.
> It`s always nice to spend time with grandchildren.  We only have one grandson and he is now
> a grownup, but we had a lot of fun times with him when he was a little boy.



Grandchildren are great aren't they?  I look after hiim 3 days a week during the school holidays and, weather permitting, we like to get out as much as possible.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

*Buenos días, amigos!

*View attachment 9235


----------



## Prairie dog




----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!  Enjoy your day!

View attachment 9303


----------



## Raven

Hello Carolyn,  It is a lovely warm and sunny day here and I'm enjoying it.
Went to the lab early this morning, had to wait about an hour but now I'm back home.
Had a cup of coffee and some cereal so I'm good now until lunch time.  
Hope you and everyone are having a nice  day doing something you like to do.
Enjoy the summer while it lasts.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day & good morning. everyone.

Have been busy pickling.Have made 5 different kinds of pickles.A relish & some salsa.
Today will do a mixed pickle & buy more tomatoes & peppers to make more salsa.

Mincemeat next & that will be all,when I get green tomatoes.

Waiting for hubby to get up to have breakfast with him.

Going to be cooler today,high of 54f with rain all day.

Hope everyone enjoys what make you happy today.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ina

Pairie dog, What is mincemeat? :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Good morning everyone.  It is early morning but we are going to have a warm and sunny
August day.
Yesterday DH and I took a drive to visit the Hank Snow museum in Liverpool, NS, near where he was born.
It is in the former railway station and many items of interest and pictures are there.
Many items were donated by his wife Min after Hank passed away.  His son visited there this
summer and  musical festivities were held as a tribute to his Dad.
Canada post issued a stamp to honour him this year.

Have a good Wednesday and drop in to Daily Greetings and tell us about your day.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day & good morning.

Ina..I posted the recipe for mincemeat .

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8361-Green-tomato-mincemeat?p=132131#post132131..

Raven...That would be nice to see the Hank Snow museum. Glad you enjoyed it.

I had to go for blood work yesterday.To have my INR checked & other as well.They have a hard time getting blood from me.

Had to go across town to buy my anaheim peppers to make another of batch of salsa.Got some more cukes there ,as the one I got from my friend I, can't use now except for eating.Much cheaper there, than what I have been paying out at this end of the city.There 1.49 lb.I had paid 2.49 & 2.25 a pd ,.a little way out of town at our end.

So, I better do all that today.My knees were too sore yesterday.

Everyone have a great day..I echo Raven's comment.


----------



## Ina

Thank you Prairie Dog, For some reason I thought in was made from several kinds of nuts. Although I think your recipe sounds much better. :wave:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Thank you Michael.  I wish you a good weekend too.

It is a cool morning here but sunny and going to warm up later.

Our neighbours left last evening right after work to go to their lake side cottage for the long weekend.
Lots of motorcycles on the highway as they make the most of the good weather.

While shopping yesterday I got some early apples that will make good apple sauce and an apple crisp.
I love this time of year for all the fresh produce and fruit available,  it is a treat to visit a farm market.
I bought a lovely burgundy coloured chrysanthemum to place by my back door.  They can take light frost
so should be okay there for a few weeks.
Hope everyone has a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Prairie dog

Goodnight everyone,

Had a nice birthday dinner for my son tonight at Red Lobster.I had endless shrimp....Yum.

Now having a nice black forest cake with whipping icing at home.

Nice to hear how you folks are doing here daily.

Have sweet dreams.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Prairie dog

10,694 reviews,.only 261 replied.

Don't be shy, tell us a little about your daily activities.

More rain here today.

Have to get some laundry done & some cooking to put in freezer.

Hope you all have a great day ,doing what makes you happy.


----------



## Raven

Hello Prairie Dog and Michael.  So nice to see folks in Daily Greetings.

It's a lovely September day here and children are back at school.
We went shopping this morning for a new washing machine and school buses were out in full
force.  It seems like schools just closed for the summer and now teachers and students are back.

PD, So nice to have a birthday supper for your son and the cake must have been delicious!

Oh yes, I did find a new small washer, it's being delivered on Monday.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Another lovely September day and do I ever love September, it is the best month of
the year to me.  I think of it as the golden month.

I went to town this morning, got groceries and did banking and other errands.
I think I will take a short nap this afternoon.  

How is your Friday going, drop in and let us know.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day everyone,

A nice sunny day, so far here.Had enough rain, but more coming.

Making crustless quiche today.Blueberry buttermilk pancakes for lunch.Later a lemon blueberry pound cake & hope to make a chocolate zucchini cake.

Going to get pickling onions to soak overnight ,so I can make for my neighbour's parents tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## Pappy

Happy Friday to all of you too. Just got back from helping get ready for tomorrow's camp closing party. Last big bash of the year.  I got the beer tap machine all cleaned out and ready to go. Will send some pics when I get them.


----------



## Raven

Hi Pappy, Looking forward to seeing your pictures after the big bash of the year.


----------



## Prairie dog

Pappy,enjoy your last big bash..Look forward to your pictures.Do you head back to Florida after? Most snow birds here leave in October to go south.


----------



## Raven

Hello to everyone on this Saturday afternoon., well it is afternoon where I live.  

Had a busy morning, peeling new crop apples for a dessert, cleaning around the house and doing laundry.

It is cloudy and very warm with thunder showers forecast for later.  I'm hoping the storm won't be too bad
because I am nervous of lightning.

Hope you all are having a good day and a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day everyone,

Didn't get done what I wanted to yesterday.Thinks were not going right.So, I didn't want to bake.

Got up this morning & made a big batch of cabbage rolls that I froze .Left some to be cooked today with roast beef dinner.

Should never buy stuff ,thinking you are going to do something & then don't feel like it.

Will be going a a bus trip tomorrow early morning with a bunch of retirees from where I worked.Will be back late wed evening. First time in nearly 50 years that I have gone away by myself.

Hope everyone has a great weekend...take care..


----------



## Raven

Good Sunday afternoon all.

Prairie, I hope you enjoy the bus trip and get to do some shopping, at least some window shopping.  

It is a sunny and warm afternoon after a cloudy morning.  A good time to clean up a few garden
perennials that are through blooming for this year.

Make the most of the day wherever you are.


----------



## oakapple

Hello all, 
very hot here today in my part of England [Oxfordshire] so have been in the garden, first with small grandson [on the swing] and later relaxing with a large Pimms in hand and reading a book on my Kindle.Looks like we are having what's called an Indian Summer [a late burst of hot weather in Autumn.]Apples on the tree ready to eat now.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Hello everyone, I am having a happy Tuesday.
Hubby and I took a drive and had lunch at a cafe that had been closed but is now newly
renovated and under new ownership.
It is beautifully redecorated with a new menu but alas, higher prices.
We did have a nice lunch though and passed on dessert.  We may go back again and have
a decadent dessert and coffee for a treat.

It is a beautiful September day in this maritime province.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful day here at the Beach today. 79 degrees and no humidity. Wife is working at campground office and I'm just laid back today doing some reading and bike riding.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day everyone,

Nice to see more posting here.

Got back about 10  lastnight.Was a tiring trip..too long to be sitting on a bus with leg problems.Made 40. at casino & bought a few things that I wanted.

We have frost warnings around here.

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their day.


----------



## Raven

Hi everyone on this Thursday evening.  No frost warning here tonight as we are having
light rain, clearing out tomorrow morning.

Yes PD, it is nice to have more members posting in Daily Greetings and telling us about their day.
Always room for more friends to drop by.
Going to go see if there is anything to watch on TV that might be of interest.

:goodnight:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## AprilT

Happy Friday to you too and everyone out there.  BTW, I love elephants and not because kids used to tease by calling me Dumbo because of my big thick ears.:sorrow:


----------



## Ina

AprilT, My father use to tell me I looked like a taxi with it's doors open. Needless to say, I always wore my hair down. :wave:


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day everyone,

Nice to see you drop in here AprilT & Ina..

Having a lazy day here..

Looking to find a newer van for my son, advertised on line& looking at dealers inventory.

Don't have to make dinner..leftovers here.

We didn't get frost.I see South Dakota  got snow.

Hope everyone has a goodnight,sweet dreams.


----------



## Raven

Hello on this sunny Saturday morning, no frost here yet so a few flowers are
still looking good.

Our son is coming later to help hubby get the old washer up from the basement.
The garbage truck will pick it up on the next garbage day.

Nothing special planned for today, just the usual house work and cooking.
The lawn needs to be mowed again so we will both be busy.  We have  about an acre
and a half lot and it all needs to be mowed.
Around us are farmer's fields and the crops have all been harvested for this year.

Going to get another cup of coffee and then get busy.  Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. Just working on my first cup of coffee and trying to get the body going. 48 degrees this morning in upstate New York. Florida looking better everyday now.


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Pappy and everyone, there was a nip in the air this morning when I let the dog out, it will soon be leaf raking time.


----------



## AprilT

Ina said:


> AprilT, My father use to tell me I looked like a taxi with it's doors open. Needless to say, I always wore my hair down. :wave:



LOL.  I've since grown into my ears, though they are still quite fat, but I love them just the same.  Now I mostly just try to camouflage my batwings.    I'm sure you have lovely ears. 




Prairie dog said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> Nice to see you drop in here AprilT & Ina..
> 
> Having a lazy day here..
> 
> Looking to find a newer van for my son, advertised on line& looking at dealers inventory.
> 
> Don't have to make dinner..leftovers here.
> 
> We didn't get frost.I see South Dakota  got snow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a goodnight,sweet dreams.



Thank you, Prairie dog. 


===========================================================================================

Good morning everyone, oh wait, it's afternoon. :shame:  That's what happens to the mind and body when one goes out dancing, next morning you linger in the bed so long hoping the joints will relax enough to let you rise, you haven't a clue the time of day. It was a special event, I don't make a habit of such activities, my knees won't let me anyway.  LOL.

Hope you all have a great Sat, I'm trying to talk myself into going to the library before it closes, that will be my big adventure for today if I make it out of this chair.

I still have a groupon, think I'll use up the balance at Starbucks to get a huge coffee during my visit to the library, their both located in the same location.    Well I better get a move on it.


----------



## Prairie dog

Cute graphic Pappy, oh so true some days.

Went driving on lots to look for a newer van for our son.

Made pork tenderloin dinner,.with mashed potatoes,some cauliflower, peas & stir fried peppers  with onion & mushrooms.Fresh strawberries for dessert.Son was over.

Have to make pickled onions tonight.This it the easy part to put into jars.Gave away the other ones that I made to neighbour’s parents.

Everyone have a goodnight & sweet dreams.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Good Monday morning everyone.
While out shopping a couple of weeks ago a young man backed into our car at a parking lot.
Not a lot of damage but it as the first mark on our car so we felt quite bad.
Not worth putting through insurance but we took it to a body shop early this morning to be repaired.

We go back for it before noon, so two trips to town before lunch.  My husband has an old pick-up
truck  so we have that to drive to get the car.

It was chilly early this morning but the sun is out and it is warming up for a nice day.
Frost predicted for tonight so it's time to take in the squash and pumpkins.


----------



## oldman

Good Morning, All:

75 degrees at 7:30 this morning here in beautiful Clearwater, Florida. We will be trekking back up to PA later today. Hope that everyone has a great week.

oldman


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all. Sorry about your car Raven  I have the usual grocery cart dings but nothing serious. 41 degrees here this am but nice and sunny. Looks like it's grocery day, more dings, and a little shopping. Expect a quiet day. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## AprilT

Good morning to you all.  I'm off to the podiatrist in a little while for a follow-up; I will be sure to block his hands before he can try to stick another needle into one of my toes claiming he needs to head off another ingrown toenail.  I went for the first toenail, was ambushed with a second needle on the next visit. I'll take it from here if there's anymore cutting to be done.  LOL

77 degrees at the moment, predictions to reach 90 by 2pm.

Hope all have a great Monday.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## AprilT

Back at ya.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Good Wednesday afternoon, and it is a good one as far as the weather goes.
It is warm and sunny and I spent the morning doing fall house cleaning.

Got rid of a bookshelf that had a lot of ornaments on it but no books.  
Books are on another shelf in the largest bedroom.
Now I have to find  space for the keepsakes that were gifts from family members and
I can't bring myself to throw them out.  
We have lived in this house for fifty years so there is a lot of things that have accumulated.

What is the best way to cut down on clutter in a home?
I have given a lot to charity sales but I need to weed out more.  It makes for easier cleaning
to have less things around.

Have a good afternoon and evening everyone.  I need a rest.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Raven

Hello Michael and to all who drop in later.
It a lovely September day here and I got my grocery shopping done this morning.
Went to the drug store and bank so my errands are done for a few days.

Going to make a banana loaf this afternoon to take to the hall tomorrow evening where
there is going to be a musical and social time.
It is held once a month to raise money for the upkeep of the hall and it's nice to hear some music
and chat to neighbours.

What is going on in your world today?


----------



## AprilT

Raven, Michael, Good Day to you and everyone reading this.  

Raven, I can smell that Banana loaf just by you mentioning it; it's one of my favorite breads to make and consume, oh how I wish I had a slice right now.  Yum.  Think you inspired me to pick up some ingredients I don't have on hand, most importantly bananas.  

I hope you have a lovely afternoon at the hall, I'm sure they will enjoy the BB those lucky people.


----------



## drifter

Good morning, hope you're up and feeling refreshed. Clutter can be a problem. I moved from a four bedroom home I had lived in forty-four years to a two small bedroom place. Sold and gave away more stuff than will fit in my now place. I had an almost five hundred book library which I donated to the local public library where i lived. I've been here three years and I still miss my books. The way I avoid clutter now days is like this: if something comes in, something has to go out. Instead of spending time with my books as I did in the past, I'm now on my computer. Cheers.


----------



## Raven

Hi April, I find banana bread is  easy and inexpensive to make, not like making a pan of squares
with chocolate chips, nuts and coconut.
Last month I took ham and cheese sandwiches to the hall so this time I'm making it easy on myself. 

It's nice to have you join in daily greetings, hope you are having a nice day.


----------



## Raven

Hello drifter, I like your way of avoiding clutter.  It's a good idea to have something go when
something new comes in.
Like you I have given away a lot of books, I did not want to part with them but I did give them to
people who love to read and appreciate them.  I still read a good deal but give the books away and don't
let them pile up.

Thanks for dropping in and for your reply. Hope you will stop by and chat often.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!   Happy Friday!

View attachment 9735


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day everyone.

When I was having dinner yesterday, my front tooth that was capped(Crowned)came out.Not too many dentists opened on Saturday.Did get ot one acorss town & they cemented it back.How long will it last.I don't know.Not much of a root left & apparently it is cracked.

Going thru my kitchen cupboards where I have all my baking stuff..

Going to have my borscht fro dinner.Don't want to eat anything hard.

Hope everyone has  a great evening & sweet dreams tonight.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Sunday morning to all! 

View attachment 9794


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, Meanderer, and happy Sunday. It's going to be another beautiful day here. Pleasantly cool and sunny.

Clutter? Mementos don't count as clutter, even when they clutter up the place! It's hard to part with them. When I had to downsize, then downsize, then downsize yet again, I gave as much away to kids and other family members as I could. I kept a few (very few) small things that meant the world to me, and the rest went in moving sales. I figured that if the things that were left didn't mean anything to the kids/sisters and brothers, then they had to go.


----------



## JustBonee

After days of being pounded by the rains from the hurricane coming from SW Mexico, we seem to be getting back to sunny skies again.  .. had about 7" of rain in the past week.  It should be a sunny, breezy day today.  Glad that Fall starts on Monday.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning All.....Wow, Bonnie, that is a lot of rain, we've had some, enough that the grass has stayed green all summer, which is a pleasant change.


----------



## Falcon

Good morning to all on board. Looks like a nice day out there.  Hope everybody has a good one.


----------



## AprilT

Good Day to you all.  We're having another day of peakaboo sun, there's been rain and overcast much of last week, seems we're starting the new week off with the same theme, but, I know there will be many sunny days to come, it ain't called the sunshine state for nothing.   :sunglass:

Have a great one everyone.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It IS morning again, isn't it? Sometimes it's hard to tell because it's still dark at 6 am when I get up.

Greetz, y'all


----------



## oakapple

it's a bit late for me to say Good Morning, as it's almost 1.30 in the afternoon here now. So, Good Afternoon instead. Another Monday, which brings 'rubbish post' [or mail] nothing but ads and coupons etc arrive on Monday morning.Lovely day cold this morning but now warm and sunny. Going to play Minecraft with my Grandson when he gets home from school.


----------



## JustBonee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It IS morning again, isn't it? Sometimes it's hard to tell because it's still dark at 6 am when I get up.
> 
> Greetz, y'all



Yeah, for me, the ratio of day light to darkness has changed rapidly ..


----------



## Raven

Hello all.  It's dark now when we get up and we are always up early.
Early morning is the best time of the day for me but I liked it better when it was daylight at 5 am.  

Last night we had wind and rain but it cleared this afternoon and is sunny and warm now.
We needed the rain so no complaints today.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning! It's a lovely day in the neighborhood...cool now and going to be sunny and pleasant and our high temp won't even get to 80. Yay!

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Raven

Good morning everyone.  
I have an hour before I have to leave for my appointment to get my hair cut.
My hairdresser tells me hair grows faster in warm weather and I believe it,
just had it trimmed up five weeks ago. 

It's another sunny day here in eastern Canada, hope you all have good weather
in your neck of the woods.


----------



## MaggieJewel

Good morning everyone.  Hope all have a wonderful day


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yup. It's Wednesday. Good morning everybody. As the g'kids say...whattup?


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here it is morning again...has anybody else noticed that it rolls around every day at about the same time? A day off for me. I'll try to behave. Really. I will. Operative word is "try".


----------



## Raven

Good afternoon everyone on this lovely Thursday afternoon.
I worked all morning cleaning and now I'm taking a little break.
I cleaned window glass and in between the screens.  Washed bathroom curtains and shower curtains,
and dusted up floors and furniture.
Cooked veggies for dinner and had Jamie Oliver fish sticks with them.

I love these warm and sunny autumn days, gives me energy to get more done.
Have a good afternoon and evening all.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day everyone,

A nice hot day here today.Suppose to feel like 93 f.

Had to go back to dentist that put my front crown back.The assistant held the tooth to cement but then it was pushed out & up..Nothing they can do.Dentist said that she saw the assistant hold the tooth..How did she know how the assistant was holding it._Guess us old people must fall off a turnip truck._

No cooking tonight..Mcdonald's..

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good Friday morning. Lovely day. Cool and breezy and still no need for air conditioning. Gotta love it!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning everyone!  Hopeyou have more fun than a monkey full of root-beer barrels! 

View attachment 9909


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. If the weatherliars got it right and/or are telling the truth (questionable!), we'll have a cool and maybe rainy weekend. Or not. For now, it's pleasant outdoors but not daylight yet. I'm going to take my coffee out to my teeny tiny patio and survey my flower kingdom because it won't last much longer, only a few more weeks.


----------



## Lady

Good afternoon ,its 22  minutes past 12 noon  here ,a beautiful sunny September day ,warm with the sky a lovely shade of Blue .. Im relaxing at the moment  ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lady, doncha just love fall? Here it's better than spring because the pollen count is much lower than in spring. Our leaves haven't started turning yet, but soon.


----------



## Lady

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Lady, doncha just love fall? Here it's better than spring because the pollen count is much lower than in spring. Our leaves haven't started turning yet, but soon.



i do Georgia,i love the fresh autumn feel ,theres a much clearer light and my daughter and grandson was born in September.
we don't have such a spectacular leaf colour here  but its still nice ,.i love September ,have a great day Georgia.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's supposed to be a day of "heavy rain" according to the weatherliars. We'll see. Heaven knows we can use some rain. Have a peaceful day, everyone.


----------



## Raven

Hello to all who drop in for a chat.  It's just past noon time here on a lovely warm and sunny Sunday.
This morning we took a drive to a farm market for apples and vegetables.  It was a busy spot.

This afternoon we are going to relax and watch the Nascar race from Dover International Speedway.  
Who will win today is anyone's guess.  

Have a pleasant Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lady

Evening all,its very late here. 10 .45pm  i am watching Roots on tv ... Alex  has just found the village where his ancestor came from .  ....Goodnight ..


----------



## Prairie dog

Hello everyone,

A light rain here nearly all day.

My dog's birthday today, he is 7 year old..Doesn't seem that long.

Had steak for dinner, so he could have some.

Going to watch The Good Wife later.

Everyone have a goodnight.


----------



## Michael.

.

Monday again.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. I learned a new word a couple of years ago and keep forgetting to use it. Have a perfectly _cromulent_ day!


----------



## Lady

Hello friends,sitting here in my little room while the men folk are watching a film,
i watched Roots Last night and scoffed a box of chocolate,not done that in a long while ,bought a printer today a laser model.
I'm going to watch  NCIS now I'm so hooked on that ,i like all the characters..I think we are about 4 year behind america in the shows


----------



## Raven

Greetings one and all.
It's an overcast day but we had a lovely drive this morning.
Went on a secondary road through hills and dales and the maple trees were a lovely sight.
The colours are magnificent right now and it was a joy to get out and see them.
I find winter long and dreary but I love autumn.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Pappy

Have to get use to getting up in the dark again. Weather has been beautiful and the leaves are really starting to turn now. Soon, they will have to be raked up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, cyberfriends!

Pappy, don't rake! Get a leaf blower and blow them instead. Easier on the hands and the back than wielding a rake.

We're supposed to see the sun again today, and it will be a welcome sight for sure.


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry GXP, but I disagree...I find those leaf blowers way too noisy, and raking leaves a good form of exercise.


----------



## Lady

Hello from England ,after getting up at 8.30am to let my dog out i went back to bed and fell asleep again .
i woke again at 11am now I've had a cup of  Tea and toast for breakfast I'm all set up for the day ..
I read yesterday of another Cyber friend who had died,he use to sing in The Black and White Minstrels.
although i had never met him it did sadden me .


----------



## Lady

Good morning friends ,I'm first on here today ,do you Americans  say Rabbits on the first of the month? We do in England. It suppose to bring good luck some say White Rabbits. Have a good day .


----------



## Meanderer

Ditto to all!


----------



## Michael.

Lady said:


> Good morning friends ,I'm first on here today ,do you Americans  say Rabbits on the first of the month? We do in England. It suppose to bring good luck some say White Rabbits. Have a good day .



Perhaps our friends overseas will adopt it...



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, my. Does it count if I say Rabbit twice? I missed yesterday? LOL

Today is supposed to be our last nice day before cooler weather and rain start tomorrow. We'll see. The forecast is wrong most of the time!


----------



## rkunsaw

Good Thursday morning everyone. We are supposed to get some strong storms this afternoon. Those West and North of us may already getting them. We sure need the rain but could do without the bad stuff.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

I second that emotion! 

View attachment 10125


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Meanderer, you certainly do get up early. 

Maybe rain and turning downright cold today. We'll see.


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Meanderer, you certainly do get up early.
> 
> Maybe rain and turning downright cold today. We'll see.


Life's too short to sleep late, I guess.  Same weather coming our way this evening...need rain here.


----------



## Pappy

Looks like the last of the warm days here in NY. Cold front coming in and rain behind it. Leaving NY next Wednesday morning to go south. Just in time by the looks. These camping trailers do not hold the heat at all.


----------



## Lady

Good afternoon friends. It it 2pm here,....Pappy your weather forecast sounds very much like what we have forecasted for the weekend .
I've enjoyed the indian summer ,but ready for a change now .
i had some Transcribing  to do last night it came through later than normal .but now I've got the hang of it. Im quicker than when i started.
I might look for some other voluntary work  its so rewarding and it passes the day away .Nothing too strenuous though .Well have a good day everyone


----------



## Raven

Hello on this Friday afternoon.  It's a  cool day here with sunny breaks and showers forecast
for tomorrow.
I was up early, had breakfast, read the paper and went for groceries and did other errands.

My husband always wakes up early from habit.  He had to be up early when he was working and
still can't sleep in even though he's been retired for several years.
So we are both awake and up at the crack of dawn or before.  
I like early morning so it works out okay.

Enjoy the rest of the day and evening and sleep peacefully.
:sleeping:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls.

Early is good. I do my best work before lunch and start going downhill after that. By 3 in the afternoon, I'm pretty much useless.


----------



## Lady

Good morning everyone .its a bit chilly this Sunday morning ,i went clothes shopping yesterday .
today we are having a sunday roast , Shoulder of  Pork with Sage and onion Stuffing .I'm looking forward to my dinner .
Have a good Sunday everyone ,


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning to you all on this glorious sunny but chilly morning 

Got a few things to do this afternoon, not sure what time lunch will get squeezed in or even where just gotta go with the flow. 

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, Lady and Holly. I guess Meandered decided to sleep late today.

Has anybody ever noticed how morning happens so early in the day? LOL


----------



## Meanderer

Morning all!  Yes the cooler mornings make it easier to linger.  It is 40 here so there is no ice on the birdbath....yet.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I wouldn't swear to it, but it certainly does seem like morning got here earlier today than it usually does.


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Michael and Georgia...

Raining here, and we do reaaaalllly need it..it's been so dry the whole of September . It's mid-day now and temps are approx 15 deg C ( about 60f) 

Nothing planned but housework today. I did want to go to the Chinese supermarket in the next town  to pick up a kilo of  Jumbo Scallops but I think I'll stay indoors out of the wet..


----------



## Lady

Good afternoon friends ,4.45pm here and its been a wet day most of it . 
I went out to post a card ,and went out again to take my dog out ,
apart from doing some transcribing I've not done much else i had a sleepless night last night and it was so cold,i think i will put another quilt on my bed tonight .
take care everyone and enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## hollydolly

Morning Michael and folks yet to get here.. 

It's a beautiful

 sunny day after yesterdays torrential rain..

Making the most of my last day off before going back to work tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning all. We're being promised rain again. Promises promises promises. How much you want to bet it doesn't happen?


----------



## Pappy

Goofy has the right idea. Good morning all and have a great day. Pappy


----------



## Raven

Hello hollydolly, Georgia, Pappy and to all who stop by later.
It is a nice afternoon but rain coming overnight.  That's okay because we need rain
for the wells.
This morning I got the freezer defrosted and that's one job I'm glad is done for awhile.
There won't be too many warm days to get fall cleaning done so I have been busy.

Have a nice afternoon and sleep well tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning all,

It's 6.15 am and I'm just getting ready for work 12 hour day so it's quite tiring . Heavy rain forecast, so I could kinda do without travelling in the dark in the rain in the rush hour traffic on the motorway...anyone wanna swap with me? 

georgia , you have just reminded me I really should have defrosted my chest freezer last weekend , I must remember and do it soon.

Have a good day folks...and I hope the sun is shining on you if you want it..


----------



## Lady

Good morning friends its Wednesday already almost 10 am and its raining out .
the weeks seem to be flying by ,I've nothing planed for today,tomorrow I'm having a blood test repeated
and next week I've got the Echocardiogram at the hospital .
Have a good day .


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Michael! For me? Those roses are for me? You are so thoughtful, and they're really pretty, but you KNOW that a prefer yellow roses. I guess it's the thought...


----------



## Lady

Love the roses Michael,


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lady! Those were for me...at least I thought they were. Is he trying to flim-flam all the persons of the female persuasion on the forum? Darned men! I had a feeling that he's just another one of those silver-tongued charmers. It wouldn't surprise me to learn that he's Irish!


----------



## Lady

Don't get excited Georgia theres enough Roses to share round .And you did say you prefer Yellow ones .
these are my favourite colour ,i wore a brides maid dress in that shade  a long time ago .
Lets not frighten Michael away ,cause its nice to get a bunch of Roses now and then .


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Okay. You can keep the pink ones. I do prefer yellow, but I guess he's got so many women to keep track of that he forgot. It's okay Michael; just don't let it happen again. Yellow!


----------



## Michael.

For any member who likes yellow roses

*Bobbie Prins 18 Yellow Roses*)
.
https://www.youtube.com/embed/nQC583gUqv8




.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aw, Michael, somehow I just knew you'd come through. Sunshine yellow...a perfect way to start the day. Gramma loves you!


----------



## Lady

Good afternoon Friends  its 3.20 pm  thursday ..Love the roses Micheal , it reminds me of an old  friend


----------



## Raven

I love roses, all colours.  Thanks Michael.
Lady, Thanks for the song, music from the past seems so much nicer than what's popular now.

Another warm and sunny October afternoon and I'm enjoying this stretch of good weather.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## Ameriscot

Happy Friday for those still working!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Morning? It's morning again?


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!


----------



## Lady

Good day to you all ,Yes its saturday ,when you are past working every day is the same  so weekends 
do not mean that much .
i might go and find something in the memorial garden to photograph .
have a good day all .


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon!


----------



## Raven

Still morning here on this fine Saturday.  It was cold earlier but has warmed up and the sun 
is shining for now.
A long Thanksgiving weekend for us, that means turkey dinner with all the trimmings
and pumpkin pie for dessert.  We'll have our dinner on Sunday but some folks will eat the
big meal on Thanksgiving Monday.
Have a wonderful weekend however you wish to spend it.


----------



## Ina

Raven how does Cananda figure the Thanksgiving day. For us it is always the fourth Thursday in November. :wave:


----------



## Raven

Hi Ina,  Thanksgiving is celebrated in Canada on the second Monday in October.
It is tied to harvest time and the many fruits and vegetables that are available.
It is a  time to give thanks for good crops and  the family tradition of coming together
to partake of the fall bounty.
Many people and churches give extra items to food banks to help everyone have a happy day.
Thanks for asking about our holiday.


----------



## Meanderer

Raven said:


> Hi Ina,  Thanksgiving is celebrated in Canada on the second Monday in October.
> It is tied to harvest time and the many fruits and vegetables that are available.
> It is a  time to give thanks for good crops and  the family tradition of coming together
> to partake of the fall bounty.
> Many people and churches give extra items to food banks to help everyone have a happy day.
> Thanks for asking about our holiday.



Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Prairie dog

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian Friends here.Enjoy your time with family & friends.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Ameriscot

Good Sunday morning from foggy west Scotland.


----------



## Lady

Good day all its ,2.30pm,it was  foggy this morning when i let my dog out .
I'm watch the film Dancing with the wolves.Kevin Coster is so gorgeous.


----------



## Pappy

Definitely back in Florida, 9:40 AM' and, see for yourselves: pay no attention to clock. I haven't set it yet. Good day to all.


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Definitely back in Florida, 9:40 AM' and, see for yourselves: pay no attention to clock. I haven't set it yet. Good day to all.


I'd recognize your mug anywhere Pappy! Glad you had a good trip!


----------



## Pappy

Yea, I'm the pretty one, Meanderer. The others are my brothers.


----------



## Lady

Good day all ,Tuesday 12.10pm ,another wet dark day ,but the weather man has promised. A heat wave at the end of the week .Blink and you may miss it .
I've nothing planned for today .i wish i had learnt to drive when i was younger ,i would just jump in the car and drive to another city just for a look round .
im hoping to get my bus pass  november 2015 and pension,if I'm still alive .....i shall be using both to get me from A to B ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning! It's a bit nippy here this morning at 50F. Looks like fall has finally arrived in Georgia.


----------



## JustBonee

It's really nice this morning on the Texas coast too,  about 50-52 at my house too.  Screen doors and windows are all open. nthego:
Love it!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Anybody up? Sunny and cool here today, just like fall is supposed to be.


----------



## Pappy

68 and a cool, beautiful morning here in Florida. Took my bike ride as the sun was coming up and it was very refreshing.
A good day to all.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Cold here but the sun will be out today. A sunny day is good thing.


----------



## Lady

Good day to everyone Friday is here again, a beautiful sunny day  its 2.34 pm and i went a walk to the Park.
The leaves are beginning to fall,and some trees are changing colours..


----------



## Raven

It's a mild but cloudy morning on this 17th day of October.
Another weekend coming up, hope everyone has a good one.
We like to visit a farm market and bring home fresh fruit and vegetables
on Saturdays.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's going to be another lovely fall day in Georgia.


----------



## Lady

Good day Georgia and all that follow ,
we had rain in the night and theres more on the way ,,But its very Mild and I've doors and Windows open.
Not sure what I'm doing today .
last night i had a Text message from a friend telling me the  the Hymns we sang from an 1800 manuscript which 
was found in the roof of a ruined church. Is on CD now ,we recorded one a year for several years .
The Hymns are no longer sung have not been for many years .
I'm going to listen to it next Thursday evening .. It should be interesting ,,there will be a limited number on sale for the village 
heritage group .I hope to get one to pass on down my Family ,I sang Soprano. .


----------



## Meanderer

A late good morning to all!  It's a cool, cloudy, damp new day here, but I like the new day part!  Hope you find a good nook or cranny to hang out in today!  (Maybe an English muffin?)


----------



## Lady

Good day friends ,i didn't sleep well last night ,in fact it was 4am before i got shut eye.
its another Mild but windy day here in My neck of the woods .
I'm going to search for long lost dead relatives this after noon at the Cemetery.I was on Deceased online  last night searching and came up with several grave numbers.
well I'm going to have dinner now ,its a Sunday Roast .. 
and the time is12.34 pm


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all. Like Lady said, I didn't sleep well either. My wife and I have these Fit Bit bracelets which monitor your sleep. My chart this morning looks like a broken record. They, the Fit Bits, also monitor calories used and how many steps one takes in a day, and, a few other things.

Cool here this morning but going up in the 80s today. No plans...just some football later.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning everybody. Happy Sunday.


----------



## Meanderer

Allow me to add my 'Good morning' to the pile! It is 8:30 am here and 40 degrees, with sun.  Hope you all reach your goal for the day!


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Monday again? Didn't we just have a Monday last week?


----------



## Lady

Good day friends ,i had the best nights sleep last ,today is overcast and cooler ,and according to the weather forcast we are going to get the tail end of a Hurricane from Bermuda.
I found the graves i went looking for yesterday but there was no grave stone .
Have a good day folks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

When I was working, I had five Mondays every week. Now I'm working again and still have five Mondays every week. What's wrong with this picture? LOL

Good morning. It's going to be another sunny and mild fall day. Yay.


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Lady

Good afternoon friends its almost 2 pm.its very windy here at the moment the remnants of Hurricane Gonzola .
nothing else happening for me ..


----------



## Twixie

Yes..we've had a few squalls...apparently it is going to hit us about 4 o'clock..just rough seas..rain and wind..


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon!  Really blowing here! Lots of whitecaps on the water. So glad I've been over and back on the ferry already.


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Just like Monday and Tuesday, Wednesday rolls around once a week. Amazing how that happens...


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon, everybody!


----------



## Twixie

Hi Ameriscot...hope you weren't battered by the wind too much..we are still on flood alert!!

Beautiful photogragh by the way..


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> Hi Ameriscot...hope you weren't battered by the wind too much..we are still on flood alert!!
> 
> Beautiful photogragh by the way..



Thanks.  Yesterday was pretty bad, but no damage.  Today is just showery.  The flower is one from our garden, obviously not from today.


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning!  My first cup in the morning is tea with milk, but after that I have a coffee.


----------



## Lady

Good day friends ,have a Happy Day .


----------



## Pappy

Short night here. Awake at 3:30 AM so got up and did some reading. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's only 42 here. Brrrr. But sunshine and 70 are on today's weather menu. Suits me just fine.


----------



## Raven

Good afternoon.  It's overcast and damp with more rain coming tonight.
Tomorrow morning I go for my flu shot, my doctor insists so I get it.  
If I had side effects from it I would not get it but I don't, except sometimes a sore arm.

Enjoy the day if possible.


----------



## Michael.

.





.​


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy weekend eve, folks!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon!  Happy Friday to those of you still working.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. I hope your day is good.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, y'all. Happy Saturday.


----------



## Lady

Hello friends,its almost 9pm and Downton Abbey will start in the next few minutes,
I have been to a lovely picturesque village today ,took some photos and hope to show them on here.
Enjoy the rest of the day everyone .


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Lady, that's not fair! We don't get to see the next season of Downton Abbey until January.


----------



## Pappy

This old American is not sure what you mean by Downtown Abbey.   
Not too much going on today. I'm having an air conditioner installed in Florida room to make it bareable to sit out there. Wife is playing Maj Jon (sp) today so I have afternoon to myself.


----------



## Melody1948

Good morning from Canada.  What a beautiful day, trees are all red and gold.  The fall is beautiful, but it is also my migraine time of year, so I suffer through the beauty.....nice to see all these lovely posts on my new cyber home........


----------



## rkunsaw

Good morning everyone. Just got a cup of coffee and waiting for daylight.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Melody, even though you've just "moved in", are you like me got all the boxes emptied and the pictures hung the first day? LOL  I feel your pain...no migraines here but terrible allergies!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!  Pappy, that's a Brit TV Show.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Monday Morning all......welcome to the forum Melody, Vivjen have a great and safe trip....today I will be taking the dog to the vet for her shots.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon all.  Yet another dreary day here in Scotland.  Fog, drizzle, just breezy instead of high winds today.


----------



## Lady

Good Day Friends ..Meander your poster Pic made me laugh 

Its  4.45 pm Monday for us in UK , and saturday we turned the clocks back , its already getting  so as i will need to put the light on !! 
i think someone ought to make an illuminous  key board.
View attachment 10670


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Arg. I've been awake since 3:30. Is there a God of Sleep? Is it possible to do a Sleep Dance (akin to a Rain Dance)? Somebody tell me how!

This is supposed to be our last really nice day. Rain tomorrow morning and turning cooler each day until it's downright cold on the weekend.


----------



## Pappy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Arg. I've been awake since 3:30. Is there a God of Sleep? Is it possible to do a Sleep Dance (akin to a Rain Dance)? Somebody tell me how!
> 
> This is supposed to be our last really nice day. Rain tomorrow morning and turning cooler each day until it's downright cold on the weekend.



You and me both, Georgia. I can sleep fine in my chair while trying to watch my favorite TV show. The Sleep God goes away when I go to bed. Toss and turn, up and down listen to the radio half the night. My sleep pattern sucks. 

Temp. Is 64 right now and high 80's later. Rain coming in this weekend. Good day everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning from west Scotland!  From our garden:


----------



## Lady

Good day everyone , its 2.30 pm  and its soo Mild I have my Door and Window Open
Its very overcast though.
I wish you all a good day


----------



## Raven

Hello all.  
Lovely flowers Ameriscot, you are fortunate to have them blooming at this time of year.
Mine are all gone.  I got out today and planted some tulip and narcissus bulbs and it was cold 
on my fingers.  I look forward to them coming up in spring.
Cloudy with a cool wind here today.


----------



## Ameriscot

Raven said:


> Hello all.
> Lovely flowers Ameriscot, you are fortunate to have them blooming at this time of year.
> Mine are all gone.  I got out today and planted some tulip and narcissus bulbs and it was cold
> on my fingers.  I look forward to them coming up in spring.
> Cloudy with a cool wind here today.



The Aquileia aren't blooming now but we still have a few flowers in bloom.


----------



## Melody1948

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Melody, even though you've just "moved in", are you like me got all the boxes emptied and the pictures hung the first day? LOL  I feel your pain...no migraines here but terrible allergies!



Hi Georgia, nice to see you.....yes, I guess I am a lot like you.  I am sorry to hear of your allergies.  They can be pretty bad too.  My son is allergic to so much and suffers a lot.  In fact, he has both migraine and allergies.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. Rise and shine. It's daylight in the swamp!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

What? Didn't anybody get up later than I did yesterday? LOL


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning GXP. along with the rest of the world!   Another new day to enjoy!
View attachment 10717


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, kids. Why is it that when I get up earlier, I get behind-er? Off to work with me...y'all have a swell Hallowe'en.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning/afternoon.  Coffee anyone?


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!

View attachment 10766


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thanks, Meanderer...it's my costume. It does look great, doesn't it?


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning.  Cuppa tea anyone?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. It's cold and windy here and sNOwing in the north Georgia mountains.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning. Chilly for Florida. 50 degrees and tonite even cooler. The whole east coast under a cold snap.
Wishing you all a good day.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning campers!

View attachment 10786


----------



## JustBonee

Good morning for a good hot cup of coffee!  ..  It's getting windy and cold (40's) in my area of the country this morning ... enjoying the change though, 

and remember TIME CHANGE  tonight for those affected!  ..


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning Bonnie and everyone.....yes, Bella stayed outside less than a minute this morning, but the wind is not blowing here...yet.

Coffee for me too.


----------



## ronaldj

chickens feed and watered, wood brought in for the fire...turning cold here tonight...now a  little playing on the computer and reading.....well three grandchildren coming later to spend the afternoon....


----------



## Twixie

ronaldj said:


> chickens feed and watered, wood brought in for the fire...turning cold here tonight...now a  little playing on the computer and reading.....well three grandchildren coming later to spend the afternoon....



Dunno where you live..but it is at least 18 degrees here in England..the warmest October on record...

All the clothing shops are moaning because no-one is buying big coats or jumpers...


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> Dunno where you live..but it is at least 18 degrees here in England..the warmest October on record...
> 
> All the clothing shops are moaning because no-one is buying big coats or jumpers...



18 would be below freezing where he lives.  For some reason the US still does F for temps.  

18 would be about 64F.


----------



## Twixie

Ameriscot said:


> 18 would be below freezing where he lives.  For some reason the US still does F for temps.
> 
> 18 would be about 64F.



Ok.. as he doesn't really tell us where he lives..Krypton???


----------



## Meanderer

Ameriscot said:


> 18 would be below freezing where he lives.  For some reason the US still does F for temps.
> 
> 18 would be about 64F.


It's what we do.


----------



## Raven

Good afternoon everyone.
We are having a cold rain today and more rain forecast for tomorrow.
A dreary weekend for sure but better than snow.
It's time to get winter tires on, all-season are not good for our weather.
Had 12 children stop in for Halloween treats last evening. They were all little
ones accompanied by parents.
It was interesting to see the different costumes.


----------



## Ameriscot

Twixie said:


> Ok.. as he doesn't really tell us where he lives..Krypton???



He's in Michigan.  But I only know that because I'm originally from there, but not the thumb part.


----------



## ronaldj

OK true I live in Michigan in the mitten......but my heart is from Krypton...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

LOL, ronaldj...you're a Troll! Was that an accident of birth or did you actually _choose_ to be one? If a choice, you could have chosen to be a Yooper instead and could have been isolated, insulated and learned to talk funny (this public service announcement from a native Yooper).

Anyway, good morning, folks. No frost here last night but it did get down to 34F. Brrr. Yesterday was a nasty, gloomy, windy day...just like winter. I don't like winter days.


----------



## Melody1948

Hello and good morning everyone here in this awesome forum. Looks like a beautiful day, I am going to have this coffee then go to church.  What better way to celebrate "getting my hour back".  I wish they would just leave that alone.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL, ronaldj...you're a Troll! Was that an accident of birth or did you actually _choose_ to be one? If a choice, you could have chosen to be a Yooper instead and could have been isolated, insulated and learned to talk funny (this public service announcement from a native Yooper).
> 
> Anyway, good morning, folks. No frost here last night but it did get down to 34F. Brrr. Yesterday was a nasty, gloomy, windy day...just like winter. I don't like winter days.



My first husband was a Yooper.  My second son was born in St. Ignace.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

And did the first husband talk funny? LOL 

There aren't very many Yoopers left. I think the entire population of the UP these days is less than 300,000. When my mother was growing up, my hometown had a population of more than 30,000. When I was growing up, it was down to around 15,000. Now there are fewer than 5,000.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> And did the first husband talk funny? LOL
> 
> There aren't very many Yoopers left. I think the entire population of the UP these days is less than 300,000. When my mother was growing up, my hometown had a population of more than 30,000. When I was growing up, it was down to around 15,000. Now there are fewer than 5,000.



Aye, he did.  One word I noticed was he said chimley instead of chimney.  He was working in Plymouth for the summer.  But he decided after we'd been married about a year that he wanted to go to where his family and friends were - St. Ignace - population 3,000.  Lived there 4 years.


----------



## Twixie

What's a Yooper??


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Twixie, a Yooper is a person who's from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan...UP...Yooper. People who are from the lower peninsula are called trolls because they live "below" the bridge.


----------



## ronaldj

I was born here....but I have walked the streets of Paradise ......


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

ronaldj said:


> I was born here....but I have walked the streets of Paradise ......



and you didn't promptly pick up stakes and move there?


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Twixie, a Yooper is a person who's from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan...UP...Yooper. People who are from the lower peninsula are called trolls because they live "below" the bridge.



My ex also said everyone called the lower peninsula 'down below' because it was like hell.  

I wasn't crazy about living St. Ignace even though it was surrounded by the beautiful lakes.  Everybody knew your business and all anybody did in winter, aside from snowmobile, was get drunk in the bars.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ameriscot...that's not limited to St. Ignace. That's the entertainment in the UP...year 'round...drink and gossip. In winter, it's sNOwmobiles; in summer, it's 4-wheelers.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot...that's not limited to St. Ignace. That's the entertainment in the UP...year 'round...drink and gossip. In winter, it's sNOwmobiles; in summer, it's 4-wheelers.



True.  At least in nice weather you could get outside.  I'm not a fan of winter sports.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

LOL...nice weather. We never _planned_ for nice weather; we just had to be ready in case it happened. When I was a kid, I liked ice skating. After I got older, I preferred cross-country skiing.


----------



## Ameriscot

GeorgiaXplant said:


> LOL...nice weather. We never _planned_ for nice weather; we just had to be ready in case it happened. When I was a kid, I liked ice skating. After I got older, I preferred cross-country skiing.



I was raised in MI, MA and FL so had a variety of weather.  I remember very hot summers in St. Ignace and biting black flies, and winters that seemed to last 9 months.  When I got divorced I took the kids and moved back to SE Michigan.  Then much later headed to TN for pleasant winters.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's time to get up, kids! Happy Monday and stuff.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning on this mild Tuesday!  A good day to vote, if that applies to you!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It applies to me, and I will. Mostly my vote will be _against_ the other guys but whatever... Happy Tuesday, y'all.


----------



## rkunsaw

It's supposed to start raining here soon. I plan to go vote as soon as the polls open in hopes of beating the rain. While I'm out I'll go to wally world too.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Oh, goody, rkunsaw...I have a list of stuff I need from Walmart. Would you mind...?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Roll on outta bed, boys and girls! There are things to do, places to go, people to see. The sooner started, the sooner done! Have a super Wednesday.


----------



## Justme

My husband called me down a few minutes ago. Just as he was going out for his afternoon walk he discovered by the front door a hedgehog curled up on stone, we found years ago, which looks like a hedgehog! I haven't seen a live hedgehog, or a dead one for that matter, for many years! I have put it in our back garden where hopefully it will hibernate in comfort and safety.


----------



## Meanderer

Good afternoon all!

View attachment 10874


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning!  The gorgeous sunshine we had yesterday has disappeared as predicted and been replaced by fog and showers and heavy rain later. High of about 10c/50f today. Glad this is not a gym day so I'll just stay indoors.


----------



## Pam

Same here... sunshine has gone and we have rain and wind. Not setting foot out of the door today!


----------



## ronaldj

greeters from the thumb....a little dark and dreary.....but won't make us weary...we'll just smile and remain cheery...


----------



## Lyn

Good morning all.   Gray skies and rain, a good day to curl up with a book.


----------



## JustBonee

Lyn said:


> Good morning all.   Gray skies and rain, a good day to curl up with a book.



Same here, and ditto about the book .. Also,  so nice that you decided to come back to the board Lyn!  Glad you're here again. :love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Seems I was in such a hurry this morning that I forgot to post. Duh. Took my car in to get the oil changed and had to be there by 8 if I wanted it done while I waited. So I was and I did!

Rained here this morning but looks likes it's done and clearing off. Next up is another cold front. "Cold" being high temps of around 60F on Saturday and Sunday. It's winter. It's what's expected.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Welcome to Friday! It's gonna be a nippy one here, but the sun is out. Sunshine is good


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all! 
View attachment 10915


----------



## Pappy

Morning ya'all. That's how us southerners talk.


----------



## Lady

Good afternoon all ,I've not been on here for a few days ,weather here is sunny but chilly had a bit of rain yesterday.
have a good day ,


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Gracious good sunny Sunday morning, folks. Looks like another nice fall day.


----------



## ronaldj

good cool and clear morning from the thumb (Michigan) busy day for myself.....church this morn and than work at the hardware...


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon/morning!  Sunny here but chilly.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning and happy Monday.


----------



## Meanderer

Good afternoon to all.  On this date, 50 years ago, I left home to join the Army for two years.  I was 21.  I had basic training at Fort Knox Ky (Was there when the movie "Goldfinger" came out.)  I spent the remainder of my time at Fort Dix NJ.  I was very fortunate.


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> Good afternoon to all.  On this date, 50 years ago, I left home to join the Army for two years.  I was 21.  I had basic training at Fort Knox Ky (Was there when the movie "Goldfinger" came out.)  I spent the remainder of my time at Fort Dix NJ.  I was very fortunate.



Im trying to remember the town just outside of Fort Dix when most of the servicemen went to raise hell. Do you remember, Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Im trying to remember the town just outside of Fort Dix when most of the servicemen went to raise hell. Do you remember, Meanderer.


Wrightstown comes to mind.  Jewelry stores, bars, pawnshops and hoagie places....we called it ratstown.  Not sure it that's right or not.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, everybody. A special good morning and a special thanks to all our veterans.


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> Wrightstown comes to mind.  Jewelry stores, bars, pawnshops and hoagie places....we called it ratstown.  Not sure it that's right or not.



Thats it Jim. Had a beer or 10 there one night. Think I had a good time.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Thats it Jim. Had a beer or 10 there one night. Think I had a good time.


...and Dry Cleaners....they had a lot of them too.  I used to like the Philly Cheese steak hoagies.  Even if we were in civies, they could spot us by our haircuts and glasses. HAHA!
It's been a long time since I thought of that place.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Today is supposed to be our last nice day before the cold sets in. I'm going to enjoy every second of it. Y'all do the same, k?


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!  It will be in the 40s today, with cooler days ahead.  No real sNow ahead for now. Have a safe day!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Good morning...Cold morning here in Texas!! 31 degrees here North of Dallas!!


----------



## Raven

Looking forward to another nice day here before the temps drop on the weekend.
Winter coats and boots will soon be needed to keep us warm.


----------



## rkunsaw

Good morning.
I haven't checked outside but it's supposed to be below freezing this morning with a high around 40. It was a beautiful day yesterday and we got a lot done outside. I might need to hibernate for a few days noow.


----------



## Pappy

Sun is back out after a few rainy days. Time to get the bike out. Need to get groceries later so off to Aldis.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Brrrr! Cold and windy this morning, and it's only going to get colder and windier in the foreseeable future. Beats the 30+" of sNOw in my hometown...


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning, Georgia and all, its a brrrrr morning here too, Bella did not hang around long outside this morning.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!  It's a cool crisp, beautiful November day here, a little on the cloudy side.  Hope the day ahead turns out good for you!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning and happy Friday!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning/afternoon!  Cloudy, drizzly, currently at noon it's 13C/55F.


----------



## ronaldj

greetings from the thumb (Michigan) cold and clear....chickens feed and frozen water fixed....still have one granddaughter for the day doing puzzles and such...than later this afternoon Hardware-man will patrol the aisles  for high prices and broken thing-a-ma-jigs


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Cold and overcast here. I don't know what the temp is because I'm listing to musique pour le matin. I'll check in about an hour...maybe it won't seem so cold at 8!

Have a great Saturday, y'all.


----------



## Pappy

College football day. My favorite sport. Cool here this morning. Turned on the Amish heater in the living room to take out chill. Hope everyone has a good day. :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

Mostly cloudy here.  10C/50F.  Hubby will be watching lots of rugby today.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning, Annie and everyone......it is cold and cloudy here.

Well, I did nothing but rest yesterday, so I'm up and going this morning....mercy, I am just too old
to babysit two year olds...today is movie day, the last 3 or 4 netflix movies have been duds, hoping for some good ones this weekend.


----------



## Ameriscot

Jackie22 said:


> Good Morning, Annie and everyone......it is cold and cloudy here.
> 
> Well, I did nothing but rest yesterday, so I'm up and going this morning....mercy, I am just too old
> to babysit two year olds...today is movie day, the last 3 or 4 netflix movies have been duds, hoping for some good ones this weekend.



2 year olds are exhausting!  My dh has a knack for picking bad Netflix films.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good Sunday morning! Cool and sunny here. Looking like it will be a nice day.

Jackie22, hope you got some sleep and didn't have to share your bed with a two year old!


----------



## Raven

At 6 am this morning it was minus 10c with snow on the ground.
By 9.30 am the temp was up to -7 so I put on my warm coat and high boots and went to
church.  
The sun was out and the snow was sparkling,  the tree branches were very low with the
heavy load of snow.  It was a beautiful winter wonderland, but I wish the snow and cold temperature
had waited for another few weeks.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Monday, Monday! Cold and rainy here and supposed to get colder and rainier. Is rainier a word? I won't be drinking my coffee on the patio this morning!

Have a great day!


----------



## Pappy

Rainy day in Florida this morning. It is going to become quite a bit cooler this week, even for Florida. The cooler weather is aways a breath of fresh air after the hot days we've had.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon!  Still about 10C/50F.  Mostly cloudy.  A collage I did in the spring of just a few of the flowers in our garden:


----------



## Lady

Good morning one and all Lovely Flower photos Amscot,something to look forward too .
Its a sunny November morning here time is  10.30 am Tuesday ,,I went Christmas shopping last Friday  and when i got back i went on  Amazon and saw i could have 
knocked £10 off one purchase , £8 off another , it made me want to cry .. Do Shops have to charge us that much more , A right Rip Off .
Im seeing double vision  when im Specless  so im off to get my eyes tested tomorrow ,Flu Jab this morning , need that after hearing Bird flu is  in Yorkshire Duck Farm yesterday ..
 .
Have a Happy day everyone ..


----------



## Ameriscot

Lady said:


> Good morning one and all Lovely Flower photos Amscot,something to look forward too .
> Its a sunny November morning here time is  10.30 am Tuesday ,,I went Christmas shopping last Friday  and when i got back i went on  Amazon and saw i could have
> knocked £10 off one purchase , £8 off another , it made me want to cry .. Do Shops have to charge us that much more , A right Rip Off .
> Im seeing double vision  when im Specless  so im off to get my eyes tested tomorrow ,Flu Jab this morning , need that after hearing Bird flu is  in Yorkshire Duck Farm yesterday ..
> .
> Have a Happy day everyone ..



Thanks!  We are in flower heaven here thanks to my green thumb husband.  Mostly sunny here today, high of about 11c/52F.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. Cold here...just 25F. We broke a record for a low temp on this date. Stay warm, friends.


----------



## Pappy

Lots of rain last night. 64 degrees this morning but getting much cooler today and tomorrow. Frost in some northern Florida counties.
 Stay safe my friends.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Rise and shine, friends. It's daylight in the swamp! (Pogo said that. Anybody remember Pogo?)


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Rise and shine, friends. It's daylight in the swamp! (Pogo said that. Anybody remember Pogo?)


R & S yourself!


----------



## Pappy

Pogo, sure do remember.
47 degrees this morning in sunny Florida. Lot colder north of us. Living on the coast, the temps. don't get as low as interior Florida.
Good day to all.


----------



## Raven

Good Wednesday morning everyone.
The sun is shining but it is cold, -2c.  We had a dusting of snow last night,
just enough to look pretty on the shrubs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon/morning.  Staying about 12C/53F here.  Showers this morning but mostly sunny now.


----------



## Prairie dog

Good day everyone,

A lot cooler here today,getting a dusting of snow. 18f feels like 3 f..Have to feel for the people in Buffalo getting 6 feet of snow & more coming.

Enjoy doing what makes you happy.


----------



## Lady

Good evening. Its 8.30pm here wednesday ...so my eye test went ok .I do need a stronger lens for reading ,my Hearing  test went ok too....
Town was busy and getting all dressed up with lights ,market stalls and fair rides. 
 Enjoy the rest of the evening everyone.  Im watching NCIS...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hi, boys and girls. I was in a hurry to get to work this morning and didn't post. Oops. I'm alive and well and survived another birthday. At 74, that means today I'm starting my fourth quarter century. Holy cow!

Hope y'all have had a good day so far. The weather here has improved greatly, thank heaven. It's 62F and sunny right now and supposed to be nice again tomorrow and Saturday. Yay!


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm alive and well and survived another birthday. At 74, that means today I'm starting my fourth quarter century. Holy cow! Yay!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thangkew. Is 74 old yet? My mother used to say that the older we get, the farther away old age gets


----------



## Ina

Happy Birthday Darling:birthday:
May you complete the next quarter Georgia!!!  :wave:


----------



## Meanderer

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thangkew. Is 74 old yet? My mother used to say that the older we get, the farther away old age gets


I think the record is 78!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

That looks about right to me, Meanderer

It's Friday again. Friday happens every week without fail.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to everyone!  Looks like a normal winter day here!


----------



## rkunsaw

Have a good morning one and all. A bit warmer here but 'sposed to rain off and on all weekend.


----------



## Lee

Good morning everyone....ok if I just jump in here and join you?

We have a sheet of ice blanketing the ground and it will be a dicey drive to town. Just saw a rabbit almost go sliding on his rear end....awwww such is winter in Canada.


----------



## JudyB

Me too, jumping in to wish you ALL a...

In the 70's here in Havasu, AZ.


----------



## Jackie22

Good Morning, Judy, and welcome to the forum, we are suppose to have rain today. Rain in Texas is always welcomed.


----------



## Pappy

Here, on the right coast, it's very windy, overcast and 72 degrees at 7:30 AM. 
Football day. Good day to all.

Pappy....


----------



## rkunsaw

Good morning everyone. Light rain off and on all day yesterday and expected to be the same through the weekend.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon.  Just spent two hours on Skype with my sis in law in Australia.  I love technology.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. It's going to be a lovely day in the neighborhood!


----------



## Twixie

Hi everyone..am playing nursie today as I have 2 extremely bad cases of 'Man flu'' in my house...


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunshine and a high of 8C/46F.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning. A badly-needed all-day rain here. Fine with me because I have indoor things that need to get done.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Twixie

Not doing a lot today as both the men in my life are in bed with the flu..It is nasty, wet, cold and dark here..

So I am being ''Nursie''...chicken soup..tissues..


----------



## Lee

Lots of flooded streets here today. I found out that my sneaker developed a hole and I came back with duck feet.

oh well.....as they say you don't have to shovel it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Lee...duck feet? Duck feet are webbed!


----------



## Raven

Relaxing today after doing a lot of house work and cooking yesterday.

Friday when doing the weekly shopping I reached up to a high shelf for a six pak roll of paper
towels and another pak fell and hit one side of my glasses.  It hurt and now I have a slight black eye. 
One of the dangers of high selves for short people.

It's cloudy today, no snow on the ground and +6 celsius.


----------



## Ameriscot

Raven said:


> Relaxing today after doing a lot of house work and cooking yesterday.
> 
> Friday when doing the weekly shopping I reached up to a high shelf for a six pak roll of paper
> towels and another pak fell and hit one side of my glasses.  It hurt and now I have a slight black eye.
> One of the dangers of high selves for short people.
> 
> It's cloudy today, no snow on the ground and +6 celsius.



Aww...sorry.


----------



## Ameriscot

Taken this morning on the way to the bus stop out front: (used my phone camera as my other camera is packed!)


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good sunny Monday morning, kids!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It was a perfectly gorgeous day yesterday. Our high temp was 76. Alas, tis the season for days like that to be all too few Only 50-ish today but better than rain and certainly better than sNOw!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls, and Happy Thanksgiving. If you're going over the river and through the woods, be careful out there on the road!


----------



## Pappy

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Beautiful day here. Wish the darn stores would close at least on holidays.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, everyone have a wonderful holiday, Ameriscot, have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Raven

Beautiful pictures Ameriscot.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks all. Done with first leg and staying overnight in Dubai hotel.


----------



## Lady

Happy thanks giving to you lot across the pond 

well i got my christmas presants sent off yesterday   ,last year was so easy i just sent a cheque,This year i had to find a box big enough to fit all 9 presants in, that was harder than i thought.
its just 12 minutes past  midnight here   So we are into Friday again  !!! I will say Goodnight and God Bless from UK


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, kids. I'll be off to work in about an hour.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's Saturday and sunny and supposed to be warm. Yay!


----------



## Jackie22

Good morning, Georgia, sun is coming up here and its a warm morning, leaves are falling.

Take care of those doggies, sounds like a fun job.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Waking up in my own bed is a wonderful start to what's supposed to be a warm and sunny day. Yay! I miss my dogs, but I missed home and my kitty more.


----------



## oldman

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Waking up in my own bed is a wonderful start to what's supposed to be a warm and sunny day. Yay! I miss my dogs, but I missed home and my kitty more.



Good for you. We own a home in Florida, but seldom get down there in the winter. Our friends down there say we are the only people they know that go north for the winter. I would really like to be back down there about now, but being home here in PA isn't so bad either. We get through January and February, then spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Leotie

oldman, if you have unwanted snow there, please send I down to NC.


----------



## Ameriscot

Agenda: awaiting flight from Bangkok to our island. Can finally fully unpack in our house which will be home for two months!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Good morning, boys and girls. Are we all in our places with bright, shiny faces?

Oh, goody, Ameriscot...this means pictures, right?


----------



## Ameriscot

Soon Georgia.


----------



## Leotie

GeorgiaXplant, it is now 12:02 p.m. and I overslept this morning, so you will have to give me awhile to get that bright shiny face on.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Leotie...here's hoping you manage to get up early enough to enjoy the day

It's going to be another warm and sunny one here before starting to turn cooler tomorrow and into the weekend.


----------



## ronaldj

greetings from the thumb...up early again coffee ad computer time with the wood fire blazing


----------



## Pappy

Anyone heard from Michael? He use to post on this thread every day.


----------



## Leotie

Well, I hope I do too!  I was up this morning @ 4, then took a nap this afternoon that stretched into tonight!  Some of the meds I have to take from time to time knock me or a loop. My next doo neighbor tells me I am so funny when I take them. Its at he point that I call her when have to take one, just to give her a laugh.


----------



## Leotie

I'd love to see the wood fire blazing, that is such a beautiful sight to me.  I do love the simple things of life.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here it is morning again. Happy Hump Day!

A nap sounds like such a luxury, Leotie.


----------



## ronaldj

back at it again same spot twenty four hours later......good morning


----------



## Pappy

Good day to all. Another beautiful day here. Maybe today I'll finish decorating.


----------



## Leotie

Pappy, I bet you ARE living the dream with that young lady on your lap!  I'd like to sit on Vincent D'Onofrio's lap, but that's just a dream.   He'd think I was an old creaking woman.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good Thursday morning from Thailand. Rain last night and more expected this afternoon. So will get to the beach this morning.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm up and considering not even getting dressed today!


----------



## Jackie22

Morning Georgia, I don't blame you, lol, I've been know to go all day without combing my hair, Bella does not care.

Enjoy your day off.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm supposed to comb my hair every day? Oh, crap!


----------



## Pappy

Lettie...I wish. Oh well, I can always dream, can't i?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here it is morning again! Happy Friday, y'all. Looks like our warm weather will come to an end today. Drat.


----------



## Pappy

Happy Friday all.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Love the cartoon, Pappy


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning from Thailand! It's 8am Sunday here so 8pm Sat. EST and 1a.m. in Scotland. 

A bit cloudy and probably upper 70sF.


----------



## Pappy

Geez...where does the time go? Monday again. So I hope you have a great day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Happy Monday, y'all. It's the start of a busy time for me. Working every day this week and every day next week. I expect to rest a lot in the evenings!


----------



## Leotie

So, THAT'S why I can't stay awake.......it's Monday!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good Saturday morning from Thailand.  Well, almost good.  Power is out. Heavy rain last night but the power didn't go out till we were up.

Sunset a few nights ago at dinner.


----------



## jujube

Great pictures, AmeriScot!


----------



## Leotie

I'd love to go there one time, I hear the food is outstanding!


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks Jujube!

Yes, Leotie, the food is amazing. If you eat where Thais will eat you get the real thing, not westernised. We eat Thai food at restaurants every night, but rotate between them. Very healthy, delicious, and can be as hot or mild as you like.


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning everyone..


8.00am ...and it's solid ice out there this morning. Wish I was in Thailand with you AS..

Going to have my hair cut this afternoon, ready for going back to work on Monday after my 10 day annual leave.. it's gone so fast I can hardly believe it..:gettowork:

Have a good Day everybody!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Holly, would be fun if you were here!  Aye, annual leave just flies past.


----------



## ronaldj

greetings from the Thumb (Michigan).... the weather outside is chilly, we are warm wood burning fires, silly.......... but I got to go away, busy day, busy day, busy day....


----------



## Pappy

Good morning USA and to those that are still sleeping across the pond.


----------



## Leotie

We have a Thai restaurant down the street run by Thai's.  One of the ladies that works there lives in this building, and she makes some of the best spring rolls!  She will make them for me once in a while and I will tell her not to cook them, I'll do that.  I think I have about 60 in my freezer now.  If these are westernized, I would probably die and go to heaven with the real thing!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all on this special day!  Just noticed that today's date is unique: 12/13/14!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Falcon

GOOD  MORNING EVERYBODY>  It's 7:35 AM here in So. Calif and sunny but a little cool.

Just turned on the PC, poured myself a mug of java and here I am. Wishing everyone a fine day.


----------



## Ameriscot

Leotie said:


> We have a Thai restaurant down the street run by Thai's.  One of the ladies that works there lives in this building, and she makes some of the best spring rolls!  She will make them for me once in a while and I will tell her not to cook them, I'll do that.  I think I have about 60 in my freezer now.  If these are westernized, I would probably die and go to heaven with the real thing!



I had some good Thai food at a place near my sister in Michigan but I suspect MSG is still often used.

The menus here are massive, even at tiny restaurants. There are vegetables in them I've never seen before. I could have a different dish every night during the entire two months. But I still tend to go for the same 5 or 6.

I don't often get spring rolls as even here they are greasy. Love em though.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning from a very wet Koh Samui. It POURED rain all night. Kept waking us up. Thankfully the power is still on for the A/C.


----------



## Leotie

Now, you are making me hungry and it's 4:46 a.m. here.  But I still have a bit of pineapple sherbet in the fridge.  Believe it or not, I eat about a quart of that stuff a day and lose weight off it!


----------



## Ameriscot

Leotie said:


> Now, you are making me hungry and it's 4:46 a.m. here.  But I still have a bit of pineapple sherbet in the fridge.  Believe it or not, I eat about a quart of that stuff a day and lose weight off it!



Great!


----------



## Leotie

I found banana pudding ice cream in the grocery store, and got about 4 cartons. It was good to start with, but by the time I got to the 3rd carton, I gave the other  one away.  It was too much, now, I'm sticking with the sherbet.


----------



## Pappy

Good Sunday morning to everyone.


----------



## Leotie

Pappy, I'm dragging today.  It's now 7:27 p.m. now.  But I had company for awhile, then dozed off for a bit, so I have a decent excuse, don't you think?


----------



## Pappy

One of those days, Leotie. I have them often


----------



## Ameriscot

Mostly sunny today so hope it stays dry. Temps are always the same. 24-32c. 30c is 86f.


----------



## Leotie

Ameriscot, that is some HOT weather there. Here, it's about 40-45, and I have the AC running @60 degrees and if it would go any cooler than that, I'd probably have frostbite when I woke up tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ameriscot

Leotie said:


> Ameriscot, that is some HOT weather there. Here, it's about 40-45, and I have the AC running @60 degrees and if it would go any cooler than that, I'd probably have frostbite when I woke up tomorrow morning!



We do get a lot of sea breezes which helps a lot. And we swim in pool and sea (Gulf of Thailand). A/C in house and car and hubby likes to put the fan on the porch so he can sit on the porch and read.

Top temps in summer where we live in Scotland is normally low 70s f. But we've also lived on the equator but high elevation so temps were surprisingly pleasant.


----------



## Leotie

Ameeriscot, I'm one of those strange folks that feel a lot better in cold weather. Arthritis doesn't bother me in cold weather, in fact, if it snows, I'm out in T shirt and shorts.  If we get a decent hurricane, I like to go out and stand in the wind and rain.  That feels so good to me.  Winter time, I keep the AC going all the time.


----------



## Ameriscot

Leotie said:


> Ameeriscot, I'm one of those strange folks that feel a lot better in cold weather. Arthritis doesn't bother me in cold weather, in fact, if it snows, I'm out in T shirt and shorts.  If we get a decent hurricane, I like to go out and stand in the wind and rain.  That feels so good to me.  Winter time, I keep the AC going all the time.



I'm just the opposite.  Hate snow. Don't like it too cold, but 50 or 60 is sometimes nice. We had the same temps in Uganda all year long - 65-85. Loved it but it got monotonous not having seasons.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. Another beautiful day here in my neck of the woods. Just having some oatmeal of which I didn't add enough water. Rather dry.


----------



## Leotie

Ameriscot, here in NC, it seems that we really don't have a change of seasons.  I liked living in upstate NY, cause I could see leaves changing colors, and the last winter I was there, I measured 43 inches of snow.  My poor little short legged dog loved to get in it and run circles, happy as he could be!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!  Have a blessed Wednesday!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone. Happy Hump Day.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ameriscot

Leotie said:


> Ameriscot, here in NC, it seems that we really don't have a change of seasons.  I liked living in upstate NY, cause I could see leaves changing colors, and the last winter I was there, I measured 43 inches of snow.  My poor little short legged dog loved to get in it and run circles, happy as he could be!



I moved from Michigan to east TN for the climate. Loved it. Winters could get cold but never lasted long. Spring and autumn were gorgeous! Summers were hot. Seemed to stay 90 the whole summer. But it was the most agreeable climate for me and I've lived in many types.

Blue Ridge Pkwy gets stunning autumn colours as do the Smokies.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning/afternoon/evening. It's almost cold here. Low of 23c here last night and cloudy with a breeze now.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from chilly Florida. Should start warming up but rain in forecast.


----------



## Lady

Good afternoon all ,a mild sunny Friday here ,Been thinking on where to go next year for a change , Scotland  or Wales 
its been a good few years since i went to  Wales ,.
Have a good weekend all


----------



## Ameriscot

Mostly cloudy and the usual 29-30c here on Koh Samui.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Florida.


----------



## Lady

good evening from UK , 5.15 pm , its  been a lot colder here of late .. it would be nice if it snowed for Christmas day , I believe today is the 
longest day so the nights will start drawing out ,  .
have a good day..


----------



## Ameriscot

Love the rain. Hard rain for 5 minutes then stops. Very breezy on my walk to the gym but it's warm so that's fine. I don't mind cloudy days but that means the pool is a bit chilly.


----------



## Lady

Good day ,12.20 pm its very windy out today ,good for drying the washing .
done all my chores just need to drop some stuff off at theCharity shop .


----------



## Pappy

We are suppose to get a few days of rain later on. Last two days stomach has felt lousy and I haven't done much. Some sort of bug, I imagine. Wifey plays Mai Jong later so looks like a Netflix afternoon.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Christmas morning to all!


----------



## hollydolly

Merry Christmas morning to you meanderer , and to everyone on SF... it's just gone 8am and I'm about to call my daughter in Southern Spain..


Have a great day folks..


----------



## Pam

Good morning and .....






:christmas1:


----------



## Ameriscot

Merry Christmas. Nearly over for us. 

Been cooler as its been mostly cloudy. Lovely warm breeze sitting at beach side restaurant for dinner. About ten minutes after we walked back to our villa it started pouring rain!


----------



## Pappy

Merry Christmas from Pappy.

The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
While Santa sat and relaxed in his chair.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Merry Christmas, y'all. It's going to be a sunny day here. Yay.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all and a Happy Boxing Day to our British friends and members!


----------



## Meanderer

A late good morning to all.  A day to look back and a day to look ahead!  Don't waste a minute!


----------



## Raven

Hello on this cold afternoon.
I was out early this morning and did several errands in spite of the strong wind.
Everyone out and about was bundled up with warm coats, scarves and gloves.
Winter in Canada can be harsh but we have to adjust and patiently wait for spring.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!  It's 18 defreeze with 8 inches of snow on the ground.  Won't be flipping any burgers on the grill today!
View attachment 13628


----------



## Lady

Good morning all 11am here  and we are expecting Snow in the next 48 hrs,  temperatures are going to drop .i like a little snow but i don't like the cold ..


----------



## ronaldj

good morning world, it is cold but not snowing here in the thumb (Michigan) off to visit my sister and enjoy the day......yes it is my birthday....


----------



## Lady

ronaldj said:


> good morning world, it is cold but not snowing here in the thumb (Michigan) off to visit my sister and enjoy the day......yes it is my birthday....



Happy Birthday ,enjoy your day


----------



## Pappy

Good morning everyone and Happy Birthday to ronaldj in the thumb.


----------



## Meanderer

ronaldj said:


> good morning world, it is cold but not snowing here in the thumb (Michigan) off to visit my sister and enjoy the day......yes it is my birthday....


Happy Birthday Ronald!


----------



## ronaldj

thanks all that map is great that is me down near the bottom......Mayville


----------



## Raven

Happy Birthday Ronald.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!  Hope you have a Super Saturday!


----------



## Pappy

A Rose from Pappy.


----------



## Raven

Thanks for the beautiful red rose Pappy.
Seeing it makes it a nice Saturday for me.
Freezing rain came down earlier so some highways are slippery here.
Another day when it's best to stay in and be safe.


----------



## AZ Jim

First off artytime: Happy Birthday Ronald and everyone have a super day!


----------



## charlotta

It has been a lovely sunny day in Montgomery, Al.  The temperature is falling though.  It is around 60 degrees at 5 pm CST.  I cannot complain.  Am going to see Kevin Costner at the movie tonight-Black n White . 
Cute story:  My grandson came home from kindergarten complaining about his music teacher being out of school all week having a baby.  My daughter said, she probably not had time to let the class know about how she was doing.  My grandson replied, "Well she as least could have sent us a text."


----------



## Kadee

I had not noticed this post before how nice to have a cheerful good morning, feeling a bit worn out this morning only went back to dancing last night after having a month off gee we were both feeling it a bit don't take long to feel unfit, even though we still walked Quite a bit over the Christmas break we normally only walk for an hour or so where dancing is for about 3 hours with only 15 mins break for a cuppa.

Off dancing again tomorrow then going out for tea for my birthday which is not till Tuesday but celebrating tomorrow with friends   ( Monday) 
We will go out for lunch Tuesday don't know if a girl should reveal her age, but I will be brave and do it BIG 70 !NEXT YEAR


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!  Looks like a rain/ice/snow kinda day...we are staying home.  Hope everyone has a super safe day!


----------



## Pappy

All you folks up north, stay safe from the storm coming.


----------



## Raven

Snowing heavily this morning and church service cancelled.
We did get out Friday evening for senior dancing.  It's good exercise and
we had a nice evening.
Love your graphic Pappy, thank you.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all!  Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Pappy

Happy Hump Day everyone.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Pappy

Hello new day.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning and Happy Friday!  Rise and shine all!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning from Scotland!  Sunny and 3c/37f.  A few patches of snow.  This is yesterday's sunrise.


----------



## rkunsaw

Coffee's on. Everybody c'mon over and get a cup.


----------



## Meanderer

Ameriscot said:


> Good morning from Scotland!  Sunny and 3c/37f.  A few patches of snow.  This is yesterday's sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 14006



I like that picture!  "Yesterday's Sunrise" would make a good book title!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning from Pappy. Have that second cup this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Meanderer said:


> I like that picture!  "Yesterday's Sunrise" would make a good book title!



Thanks!  Yes, would be interesting...........


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning All!  Hope your Saturday comes together for you!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning to all, and Happy Sunday!


----------



## Pappy

A good spot for that second cup. Good morning forum.


----------



## Ameriscot

Nice beach, Pappy!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Monday morning to all the members of the forum!  Hope your day's a good one!


----------



## ronaldj

Monday, Monday ........just like any other day good morning world...


----------



## Pappy

I use to hate Monday's. Like ronaldj says, just another day.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning everyone!  Making a good cup of coffee is an art!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning!  The sun has disappeared and it's cloudy here.  High of 8c/46f.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to all.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning to all!  Pick a day....any day!


----------



## Pappy

Good morning all.


----------



## Meanderer

Another brand new day has arrived!  Good morning to all!


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning!  :bigwink: Mostly cloudy, mild.  

Sharing a photo of my breakfast in bed view on another morning:


----------



## Pappy

Good morning forum.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning all!


----------



## Kadee

I was about to say goodnight it's amost 10 PM here Forcast  for 43c her tomorrow so I will be indoors all day


----------



## Ameriscot

Good morning from West Scotland.  Cloudy and hazy.  High of 45F/7C.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning to everyone. Chilly in Florida and tonight parts of state will be below freezing.


----------



## ronaldj

have a day


----------



## Ameriscot

Good afternoon from West Scotland.  

It's currently 4C/40F and drizzly.  There are still a few small patches of snow on the mountains.  Husband took these pics in our garden yesterday.


----------



## Pappy

67 degrees right now. Another cold front coming this week, I'm told.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> 67 degrees right now. Another cold front coming this week, I'm told.



27 right now, 50's and 60's the rest of the week!!


----------



## MarciKS

Hope everyone has had a great day!


----------

